# Ex Clomid 08/09 Catch Up



## Shellebell

happy


----------



## vickym1984

I am still around ladies and read your updates, but have felt too knackered too post.


----------



## malbec

How's it going Vicky? Sorry to hear you're so knackered!

Hello ladies!

xxx


----------



## JW3

Vicky hi    it does get easier I promise   

All good here now just busy here too


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody.  Just a quickie...
Jenny - I'm so sorry that you were ill on your lovely night away.  Hope you get the opportunity to go away soon x
Vicky - Hi there.  How's things going (apart from being knackered?)
Malbec - How are you getting along?
J9 - 4 flipping pounds? Are they crazy? I actually find that quite unbelievable and heartless.  Sending you lots of love x
Guider - I'm so glad that little Sam is better.  What a horrendous couple of weeks.
DK - Oh, it's lovely to see you back here.  I'm sorry that you are having such a horrendous time.  We're all here for you    x
TK - How's you, missus?
Tama - How are you?
SF - We're missing you x
AFM - Being driven crazy by builder who seems to have been here forever (since March actually).  Also Dunky not put on any weight in 5 months. Hospital are giving him another 2 months and then want to do tests. He only likes bread and fruit, and he is full of energy and talking really well.  I'm not worried, why are they?


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies

Not brill here atm as Hannahs had a tummy bug this week (although been better since yesterday) and now me and hubby have some sort of bug too. I had it tues night and the whole of weds (didnt help that I had to go to drs with hannah weds when I was feeling at my worst), but I fwelt better yesterday, but feel terrible since lunchtime again today, so did hubby. Just feel completely drained and yuck.

Other than that its going quite well really, cant believe how quick time is flying.


----------



## Topkat08

HELLO ONE & ALL 

I know i haven't been around in ages but thought id lost u all for a moment... anyway hows everyone doing? Wont attempt personals from thr last time i posted but from i can skimmed over...

J9 ~ I am totally shocked at how ur hospital are treating u! I would definately write a letter of complaint and not hold back! Is there any chance of u moving to another hospital/ clinic? (one where the staff have a bit of compassion maybe?!) x

Jenny ~ How r u doing hun? How did Ben's birthday BBQ? Sorry to read u werent feeling too good on ur 1 night away, always the way isnt it? Hope u can book another night off soon  x

Misty ~ Hows things with u, Dunky & Bump? Dont get me started on H.V's and their referrals... I've stopped taking Kaelan to see them now b'case they've started sounding like a stuck record. As long as their healthy, happy and thriving i could care less what they have to say!  x

Vicky ~ Sorry to hear ur all feeling a little rough, not good when u've got a baby to look after! Isnt time flying... ur little girl is already 6 months!!!! Hope things are going well! x

SF ~ If ur a lurker... make urself known lol! Hope everythings alright with u all and ur not working urslef into the ground with work!  x

Malbec ~ How's things going with u and bump? Bet it's an impressive size now! x

 to everyone ive not mentioned but hope ur all keeping well!

Must get off as Kaelan's waving a book in my face  x

Take care
TK x


----------



## kdb

Hi girls.... to my dear ex-Clomid chicks who helped me out so much at the beginning of my TTC journey, I wanted to let you know that our son Daniel was born on Friday evening.  Seems totally surreal - as though it's a dream that I'm soon going to wake up from!


Thank you thank you thank you for all your support over the last couple of years - I wouldn't have achieved the dream without your help!


xoxo


----------



## Topkat08

Congratulations KDB!!!
Thats fab news, hope the birth went well​ how much did he weigh?​ Welcome 2 the world Daniel!!!​


----------



## kdb

Thanks TK    He weighed 7lb 1oz, quite a bit smaller than the predicted 8lb.


All happened very quickly... waters broke at 8am, contractions began a couple hours later, got to the hospital just after 6pm to find I was fully dilated      Got started on the gas and air, then into the pool to push him out at 7.22pm   


xoxo


----------



## JW3

KD       so pleased for you - congratulations   
    hope the next few months go really well       I am so pleased for you   

Misty    sorry to hear about Dunk not putting on much weight, hope he has a growth spurt soon      


Not really bothering to get Ben weighed anymore because I've got much better things to do with him when I'm not working.


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats KDB


----------



## JW3

J9 - how are you doing?    did you know Prof Robert Winston is coming to Bradford Alhambra in September?  Its nothing to do with fertility but I am going to go along because it might be interesting and don't often get the opportunity to see people like that speak nearby.

So busy now back at work and Ben is having his MMR jab today, not looking forward to it at all    DH isn't coming along either as usual    so not really sure how I am going to manage to restrain Ben on my own as he's getting pretty strong now.


----------



## DK

OOOOO i thought i had lost u all  again 
Tk, u pregnant wow congrats hun  FAntastic news am so so pleased for u,
Misty, ur pregnant to?? HUge congratulations hun am also so pleased for u 
All fantastic news 
KDB, Congs on the birth of baby daniel  Great news, Glad he here safe!
J9, Jenny,vickie, shell, sf, malbec,and everyone else who has made me fill so welcome, Thanks again ladies!
Hope everyone is well and doing ok,
Lots of love xx


----------



## JW3

J9       sorry to hear about the bites and that you are having the doubts about ttc.     Hope your face calms down soon        Re the weight loss I know this is a terrible thing to suggest but I think personally I would be tempted to do one of those crazy crash diets prior to appointment to lose like 8lbs in a week, ok so it would probably be really bad for you and more than likely it would all go back on the following week but at least you would have ticked their box at the hospital.


----------



## guider

just a quick post to make sure i don't loose the new thread, i disappeared for a sort while and you went and moved on me  still trying to catch up from Sam being ill as there still seem to be piles of washing everywhere, takes so much longer to clear up than create


----------



## MistyW

Just a quickie...
DK - Lovely to see you posting again, and thanks for your good wishes. We've really missed you   
TK - Hello there.  Good advice, but we've kind of got no choice as Duncan's still under the hospital's care at the moment. I don't know why they are so fixated on his weight.  He had problems with his heart when he was born and they have never done further investigations despite repeated requests.  I think they just go for the easy option, probably to hit some target or other    GRRRR!!  Was it a good book? x
KDB - Congratulations, a lovely weight and sounds like a lovely birth too x
Jen - How did the MMR jab go?
J9 -      We're with you whatever you decide     
Guider, SF, Vicky, Flossy, everybody xxx


----------



## JW3

Misty    MMR went ok thanks


----------



## strawberryjam

Hello, all I am sure no one will remember me! But I am so pleased to see some very much wanted BFPs and incredibly excited to see some #2 bfps! Massive congratulations to you all! 

xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi SJ


----------



## guider

Misty – won’t be long till you reach half way

Jenny – glad to hear MMR went ok 

SJ – Hi yes I think I remember you from the distant past, hope all is going well with you and James

Vicky – can’t believe your little one is 7months already

AFM
Things are still much the same here, DH was away most of last week so was home alone, getting fed up with my mum trying to guilt trip me into going to visit my sister, she was supposed to be coming to see us, but suddenly she thinks we should go to the house they rent out as it is empty and was left in a state by the precious residents so will be empty until they have cleaned it, this means that they want us to drive over 3hours, for one night stay in a house that is in who knows what state!


----------



## MistyW

Cor!  What a scorcher!  

Jen - I'm so glad that the MMR went OK.  I think all the adverse press has spooked everybody x

SJ - Hello there!  Of course, I remember you.  How are things going?  I'm glad that you found us again x

Guider - Yes, I'm crazily excited at the moment.  We've got a private gender scan on Friday and I feel like a little girl again waiting for Christmas.  I can't believe that blob is now turning into a proper baby.  Does your dh have to work away a lot?  That must be really hard. Do you think that your sister is going to make you clean the house?  Sisters, eh?  GRRRR!!!

Tama - How are you?  I missed you out last time   

Forgot to ask about Claire last time too - Hope you are still lurking. I miss you    x

J9 - Just sending you some more      xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## guider

misty - no DH doesn't have to work away much, but when he does it seems to be lots all in one go, looks like it will be most of this week as well


----------



## Topkat08

Hope ur all alright and not baking too much in this blooming heat we've had recently.

SJ ~ Lovely 2 hear from u hun, of course we remember u! I cant believe ur little man is 8 months old already! How u keeping? U'll have to post a pic of ur LO soon coz i dont rememebr seeing one before  x

Misty ~ It's funny how the hospital are concerned about his weight and not the heart problem he has/had  Why is he under the hospital care if their not doing anything about it and following up the requests?! 
Roll on the scan on fri... have u got feeling of pink or blue?! x
As for the book... I did find it quite nice the first couple of times but it's his favourite book so far so gets repeated over and over lol, still, i enjoy the snuggle we have while reading it 

Jenny ~ Glad to hear the MMR jab went alright! x

J9 ~ How r u doing hun? Bummer about the 4lbs not shifting, id blame it on my clothes n strip down 2 get weighed (ok maybe not with my figure) but seriously does 4lbs *really* make that much difference?! Couldnt u ask for a really early morning appointment and not eat anything from say 8pm the night before?  x

Guider ~ Sorry to hear about dh being away again this week! I bet its as hard for him being away from u both as it is for u! I wont comment on ur sister as i'll probably end up ranting about my own (who i have NO time for what so ever!) Hope u've caught up on this washing and Sam is well on the mend to recover n scoffing down all his food  x

Malbec & Tama ~ How r u mummies in the making keeping up? x

SF ~ Hope u & little Isaac are alright  x​​DK ~ How r u doing hun? hope things are improving for u! Hows ur little man? x​​Hello to everyone else ive not mentioned but luv n luck to ya all x x​​*** just had a thought ***​has anyone heard from Clomid User?! Im sure she's due her little girl anytime soon if she hasnt had her already!​​AFM nothing much to report really, the heat is starting to really get to me! I cant take it, it knocks Kaelan for 6 and dp well he's a man lol! So not fun being heavily pg in it!​Its kaelans birthday in just over 2 weeks so getting in the last of his presents and all the other bits and bobs! As well as sorting everything the the new arrival. Seems like im forever on my feet lol but wouldnt have it any other way ​​TK x​


----------



## guider

TK – i think i have finally started to catch up on the washing, it was all the other bits, suddenly Sam was getting through several outfits a day, and causing us to need more than one change of clothes, sheets (on his bed and ours!!!) we started to run out of muslins and had towels down everywhere ready for each bout of sickness so that was a lot to catch up on. 
It was when my mum commented that one of his cardigans wasn’t as white as it used to be, sorry to say i didn’t worry about sorting colours, just trying to keep enough clothes to wear!
I know how much this heat is hitting me, it must be awful for you being  not long until you will have a 2year old either

AFM
DH is away again 
I have been out delivering avon books (guess who is now an avon rep!)
Have guides coming around tomorrow to practice putting up tents
We are busy (a group of mums) organising a give and take event, where you swap things you no longer need for free
Working on my website for my new business babysigning
Gosh when i write it all down i feel busy and no wonder i feel like i am always chasing my own tale!


----------



## strawberryjam

I would love to upload a pic, except I have no idea how! James is a happy little soul though and we are very happy. Am starting to think about #2 but too scared to go down that route at the moment in case it is as hideous as last time.


----------



## MistyW

Guider - Yes, you do sound very busy!  How's the Avon thing going?
SJ - So glad to hear that things are going well.  You never know, you might get a surprise number 2.  Just go easy on yourself and try not to get too obsessed (coming from me who drove herself crazy every month!    ) x
TK - We're having another boy too!!  I am so happy, I think that Duncan will love having a little brother.
Love to all xxx


----------



## trixxi

Hello lovelies   

hope you are all well........... just wanted to send you all some   

J9....... huge big special   for you hope your well   

Tama.......  .... hope your well   

Hi to everyone else Xxx


----------



## guider

J9 - sorry to hear the weight loss isn't going well, can't help, i lost loads last year, but suddendly realised as i was trying to get so much fruit/veg into me and had been advised to have porridge for breakfast i was on a liquid diet as i was having porridge, smoothies and veg soup!!! finally had to throw the veg soup out the freezer that was left as i couldn't stand the sight of it and the remainder of the porridge had to go to.

 hope you can decide whether to phone the hospital or not, take your time and do it when you feel ready


----------



## malbec

Good luck J9


----------



## guider

J9  hope this is you lucky time


----------



## guider

J9 - great to hear about your weight loss
sounds like you had a much better morning than me, we ended up needing a new fridge freezer, wow just realised how expensive a week it has been as my car had to go in as it was leaking diesel earlier this week as well  i feel i have lived in a real mess all day as we managed to get another fridge delivered today at very short notice but he couldn't take the old one away today so i had 2 in the kitchen, finally got it sorted, i suposse that as we bought it before we moved in 1999 it hadn't done too bad


----------



## JW3

J9 - great news about the weight loss and tons & tons of luck for trying again             had been wondering how you were getting on   

So busy now back at work not managing to get on here much at all.  Been going to some counselling and the counsellor has said that he thinks I've been traumatised by the whole experience of the last few years and has suggested that I try emotional freedom technique as a quick solution.  Not sure when I would fit this in my week though?


----------



## serenfach

Ello ladies  Miss being here  
Really quick post as off to bed. I'll come by again tomorrow.. for now, just wanted to say a huge CONGRATS to *kdb..* well done!!   
*J9*.. good on you! Really glad you're going to give it another go  
Hi *Strawberryjam*.. I remember you  
I've only managed to skim the last 4 pages, so I'll have a read back tomorrow and post properly!
Xx


----------



## kdb

Thanks SF    Belated Happy 1st Birthday to your gorgeous little man Isaac   


Jenny   


J9... wow that weight loss is seriously impressive!!     for your cycle xoxo


 to everyone else


----------



## malbec

J9 - great news on the weight loss, how are you feeling going into this next cycle of tx? Stay strong hun!

Jenny - Hope you're enjoying being back at work. What does the emotional freedom technique involve?

Hello everyone else!

xx


----------



## serenfach

Well hmm.. I haven't managed to read back as manic busy, but I will do at some point!  
You're all chatting away on a daily basis, so my Q's will just be a pain in the bum, so in your own time update me as to where you're at and how it's all going  I will get to personals asap.
AFM.. I've just been manic over the past few months. Work has been a mare since the day I walked back in from Mat leave. It's a long and boring tale, but the jist is our company didn't want to bid for the new programme that the Govt. brought in, so we've all been split and transferred across to those companies that did win the bid. Anyway [yawn lol] it was a really tough time saying goodbye to good friends and then those of us who went to one particular company were told it wasn't a straight forward transfer process and we'd have to sit a 3 part assessment and formal interview to keep our jobs  NOT a happy bunny I can tell you. Thankfully, I passed the assessment and interview though and so I am about to start basically the same role in a different town, with mostly different people.. on an 80 mile round trip every day! I really would bore you to sleep if I explained it all, it's a very long story..suffice to say that it's all been incredibly stressful and still is, but I_ have a job_ so I will quit moaning and be grateful. 
Isaac is doing well, though at the moment he's cutting 2 teeth and along with them came a cold, a cough, a very sore bum and a bout of conjunctivitis, poor soul  he's in the wars, bless him. Other than that, life has just been insanely busy what with everything. We're in the middle of buying a new house.. it needs a lot of work, but it has huge potential, so we've put the full offer in.. all gone well, accepted and so on.. then our financial adviser tells us the deposit will be £20,000. GULP. That's pretty much all the equity we wanted to use from our house.. so.. we aren't sure what to do now. We need a large chunk of it to sort the new house  
And that is about all I have time for. Let me know how you all are  Back soon I hope! Xx
Love,
Laura Xx


----------



## serenfach

I've missed you too, *J9*  I really do miss the interaction here  It's like many of you _understand_ me, especially certain individuals.. a bit 'soppy', but true nonetheless. I guess when you've walked a mile in someone's shoes, it's inevitable.. although those of you doing tx more than once have such a strong backbone, you really do. I don't know what it's like to have to go through tx and it not work. I'm flitting in and out of thoughts re another tx soon, but I was exceptionally lucky I know, and if it didn't work the 2nd time.. well, let's just say I don't have the courage some of you do. You may feel inferior, inadequate, frustrated, self blaming and all of the other silly $hit feelings that infertility can bring with it, but let me tell you from where I'm standing, you have balls of steel!!  

I'm ill [ again  ] so I'm working from home today. Coffee - check. Biscuits - check. Choc bars - check. Problem is I can't flamin well eat any of it because they make me cough and I can't taste anything anyway! Hmph!

Oh and thanks, *kdb*  Yeah he had a great birthday.. quiet.. chilled out. It was lovely. Incredible that a whole year has gone by though?!


----------



## JW3

SF      sorry to hear about the work stuff, that sound terribly stressful     hope things improve and that your house move works out


----------



## guider

sorry i've not been on here much for a while, i feel i am spending my life on the computer just not on here as i finally took the plunge and have started doing baby signing so am finding all the free places i can to advertise, 
have been trying Avon, but not looking too good, placed 2 orders and made less than a fiver 
looks like everyone else has been hectic as well
must go as starting to boil with my laptop on me and getting me hotter and hotter


----------



## MistyW

Just a quick hello.  We've been to the Isle of Man with no computer access, and it was really lovely to get away from it all.  I'm surprised that there hasn't been much activity on here since I've been away, but you must all be busy enjoying the sunshine.
J9 - I am over the moon for you.  It's great news about the weight loss, and I hope that clinic give you extra special care now x
Seren - Hello stranger, we've been missing you.  Sorry to hear about the work situation, it must be so frustrating for you.  How exciting though!  A new home!  I seem to recall that you like decorating and rearranging stuff so you should have lots to keep you busy x
Jen - Hello!  Sorry to hear that, big hugs     
TK - How are you?
KDB - Did I miss saying CONGRATULATIONS? That is wonderful news    x
Guider - I love the idea of baby signing.  If there had been a group in our area I would definitely have taken Dunky. It's a great idea! x
Malbec, Trixxi, Vicky, DK, Clare, all the rest xxx


----------



## guider

misty - can't believe you are over half way already, time goes so quick, 
think you are confused about it being quiet here because we were enjoying the sunshine, seem to have had plenty of rain here!
it's ashame you're soo far away otherwise you could come and join my BabySign groups


----------



## JW3

Guider - good luck with the baby sign      

Misty - hope you are feeling well      

J9 - how are you?

Malbec    how are you getting on?

Things much better here but still so busy.  Still going on with the counselling which is helping, decided not to bther with the other thing he suggested as things getting better now anyway.  Think a lot of it was stress of the transition of back to work which I am getting used to now wo months in.  Work are thinking of transferring me to another department which might be ok.


----------



## malbec

Oh beggar - what happened there? I was typing a reply and lost it!! Will try to re-type quick!

Jenny - glad counselling going well and is helping. Do you have friends close by going through similar things (returning to work as new mums?)

SF - feel free to moan, 80 mile daily commute is ridic and everyone I know who has ever had to 'reapply' for their own job has been severely peed off about it. Must be hared enough returning to work after a baby without everything changing on the job front.

Misty - have you had 20 wk scan? Did you manage to resist finding out whether you are expecting blue or pink? 

Guider - have you started the signing classes? How's it going and where are you doing them? Did you have to jump through any hoops with insurance or permissions or anything or was it fairly straight forward?

J9 - goes without saying that we're all rooting for you hun. Hope you're managing to keep that slight emotional distance between the rest of your life and tx which can help you feel relaxed through it - easier said than done I know! Keep yourself busy is my advice, unless you are shattered in which case rest up!! How's work?

TK - how's things with you?

Tama - haven't heard from you for a while. How goes it?

KDB, StrawberryJam and anyone else still checking in with this thread - HELLO!!

AFM, I had my last day at work on Friday, hasn't quite sunk in yet. Everyone was very sweet and I had nice cakes and presents. I left with a clear conscience that I'd done all I could to leave things in a good state for my maternity cover who I thankfully had a 6 week hanover period with - very lucky I know! This weekend we got the nursery sorted - anyone who wants to see pics, check out my profile 'show posts' and a recent one I put on the twins & more bumps chat thread shows pics (also the next post after that one shows my 34 wk bump pic).

Lots of love, hope and good wishes to you all

Mel xxx


----------



## guider

malbec - sounds like oyu had a great last day at work, better than mine anyway, i didn't make it in until lunchtime as the midwife decided to send me to the hospital (what a waste of time that was  )
I have sort of started the babysigning, i have had a trial session with some friends on the understanding that they would let me put pictures on the website www.babysign.co.nr i am doing them mostly in my own home to keep costs down, insurance wise i haven't been able to find out that i need anything in particular so if anyone can advise me otherwise i would rather know than have people think they don't want to upset me! 
also now selling name plaques so if anyone is interested you know where i am !
hopefully this should be the link to the pics of plaques
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=864

/links


----------



## JW3

Malbec - great news about finishing work       not long for you to go now    can't wait to hear your news     

I do have some friends I have made whilst I've been off work and some other FF friends too who are back at work now, only problem is we all now seem to be working the wrong days for meeting up and chatting about stuff    at first I tried to just concentrate on work and home but soon realised I then wasn't seeing anyone or talking to anyone so had to have a re-think and think I am managing now    .  I am looking for a new job where I can actually talk to people as my boss is 150 miles away and I sit in an office full of traditionally boring accountants who don't want to socialise and jsut sit quietly working all day (honestly you can't even eat a bag of crisps because the sounds is so loud    ) (I am sure if any of you are accountants out there you are not the stuffy & boring type that I work with    )  So because DH is out and away a lot I just ended up being at work talking to no-one and then coming home and talking to no-one and then having no mates around on the days that I dont' work    I am sorting it now though so its all good    I am starting a new volunteering project with the NHS tomorrow where I will be dealing directly with clients & really looking forward to that as all the other people working there seem lovely too.

Guider - good luck with the baby sign       

Jenny x


----------



## JW3

Malbec - your bump looks amazing


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies, sorry for being AWOL. Just don't know where the time goes!

Malbec, your bump looks lovely   and you are so slim! I look like a house and am just over 27 weeks!!! Saying that I looked like a house before   Glad you had a nice last day at work. Hope you can now relax and get things ready. Eeeekkkk! Not long now! xx

Jenny, I hope the job hunting goes well and that you can find something with nice people to chat to during the day, it does help. How is Ben? xx

Guider, how are things with you hun? Hope everything is going well xx

J9, how are you sweetie? Hoping everything is going okay xx

Trixxi, hope you are okay sweetie and keeping well xx

TK, how are things hun? You feeling okay? xx

Misty, glad everything is going well for you sweetie   xx

SF, how are things with you hun? Hope you and your little man are okay xx

Clare, how are you sweetie? Haven't heard from you in ages, hope you are okay   xx

KDB, hope everthing is going okay for you with your new little man   xx

DK, hope you are well hun xx

SJ, hope everything is okay with you xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - lovely to hear from you    had been wondering how you have been getting on   

Ben is doing fab, running around now and learning words.  Toddler tantrums have arrived as well but suprisingly not really bothering me as much as when he cried as a baby, quite embarrasing though when he has a very loud tantrum in the middle of the playgroup because he isn't allowed in the kitchen (won't stop eating) and tantrum in our street when I won't let him follow the neighbours cat into their garden


----------



## guider

thanks for asking how things are with me, 
simple answer is somewhat hectic, 
I'll tell you all about it next week sometime when I have hopefully recovered
off tomorrow on Brownie holiday with the Guides staying outside!!!!


----------



## JW3

Guider - hope the holiday is good       

J9 - are you reading, how are you?


----------



## Tama

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well. Haven't had a moment to read back but hoping everyone is okay. Will be back soon to catch up


----------



## guider

jenny - yes holiday was good, unfortunately a certain small person didn't want to sleep  only 3 broken toes during the weekend (oooppps)

tama - time is flying past for you, are you getting excitied yet?


----------



## serenfach

Wow it's quiet here.  Hope you're all ok   
Can't stay long. Spending all of my time looking for another job.. I've had to take my situation to formal grievance and if it isn't resolved, we're off to court      I'm also in the middle of a seperation. My hubby and I split up 2 weeks ago. To say I'm devastated would be a massive understatement. Long story, but he is under tremendous pressure with his business and money.. Isaac wasn't well for a long time which added to the pressure and has only been sleeping through the night for about 4 months now.. We have no baby sitters.. we never get to go out and I'm usually so tired all the time, it didn't help.  I went back to work which was chaos and all the stuff that's happened with it since.. It's been a nightmare all round to be honest. We got married 3 years ago and basically not had chance to even be husband and wife yet    I'm totally broken.
Gotta run. Love to you all.. miss being here Xx


----------



## JW3

SF - I am so so sorry to read what is happening with you          It must be very very hard looking for another job on top of everything else and it is no wonder that your relationship has suffered with all that pressure       I hope that things are looking brighter for you soon      


I must admit I have found it very hard becoming a parent as well and just in a dilema whether to put Ben with a childminder for a little more time just to get a little bit of a break and also to continue to look for a job.  I've only managed to apply for about 3 jobs in the last few months because just never get the time.  Don't really want to do it but then feel that if don't something will suffer at some point.  Seems stupid that I will be putting Ben with a childminder at £3.40 an hour so that I can get on top of things including my housework yet to pay someone to clean costs around £9 an hour around here.  Anyhow just applied to work in the head office of a big supermarket chain so hoping something happens with that       hard going though as there must be lots of people applying for jobs right now.


----------



## guider

SF - I can't believe it, just read your post, there's nothiing any of us can say I am sure to make things any easier for you, just remember that we are all here for you if oyu ever need to off load          
I don't think any of us realise just how hard a journey it is that we are travelling our way through and we probably all assume (or hope at least) that if lucky enough to get that dream of a baby in our lives that will be it the journey is all over. But even making it through the pregnancy is hard as each little twinge makes us panic. 
Then once we get to hold them in our arms we forget just what a strain everything we have been through has put on our relationships.

However on the up side SF saying that Issac has only been sleeping through for the last 4 months, Sam has only been doing it for ONE week then was up about 6 times last night 

Jenny - i spend half my life feeling guilty that the house looks a mess, but the thought of a cleaner, i think i would be one of those people that had to tidy before they came around  
 with the job


----------



## JW3

J9 - good luck hun


----------



## guider

J9 -  hope side effects aren't too bad


----------



## Tama

SF, I'm so sorry to hear about you and your dh   I really hope that you will be able to work things out given a little time. I hope things with work calm down too. Sending you huge hugs     xx

J9, how are things going sweetie? Is this a FET cycle? Sorry seem to be a little behind the times at the moment! Keep us updated    xx

Malbec, I've been thinking about you over the last week. Can't believe you are going to be meeting your babies on Thursday! Yippee, sooooo excited for you and your dh. Hope you are feeling well and have everything ready. Please do keep us posted   Tones of good luck vibes   xx

Jenny, hope things are okay with you hun and that you can find a new job soon. I'm sure having Ben in day care for a few more hours will not do any harm, you need to do what is best for your family   xx

Guider, have things settled down for you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Misty, how are you hunny? Hope things are going well xx

TK, how are you lovely? How many weeks are you now? HOpe you are feeling okay xx

Claire, are you out there sweetie? Thinking of you   xx

Really hope everyone is okay, sending you all hugs   xx

AFM things are going well, touchwood. One of the babies has reduced fluid so that is a little worrying, however, the cons said that it isn't too bad and they will see me again on the 30th Sept. I just pray it is okay next week when we go and we don't have to do anything early   I really, really want to get to 36 weeks and do feel very scared about having to deliver earlier than that. Anyway both babies are growing and doing well which is the main thing.


----------



## trixxi

Hi girlies....


Things have been really cr*p here so have been avoiding sharing my doom n gloom...


SF ....  massive      for you hun .... i am here if you want to vent anytime XX


Tama...... cant believe how far on you are..... have i missed a pic of your lovely baby bump??  would love to see one?


J9....... how are you doing... feeling really guilty about not supporting you at the mo ..... have you started tx again?  


Hi Jenny, guider, malbec, misty and anyone else i have missed Xxx


Brief update from me... hubby has been off work now for 22 weeks... got back problems... medication is making him REALLY irritable and impossible to live with...  have taken on a second job to pay the bills.... working 10-12hours day at the mo (absolutley shattered) ... my wee business has taken a nose dive but still plugging on but not getting a wage from that now... have had a massive family fall out, my sisters havent spoken to me for months so really feeling quite lonely, my SIL has announced she is pg without even trying... just feeling thoroughly miserable actually...


i am missing the banter with you all... but waiting for brighter days to come and have a chat with you all


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

Made me so sad to hear everything you are going through SF. Are you and your husband still tryingn to work things out or doies it seem too late for that now? Sounds like stuff going on at work is stressful too - on top of that ridiculous commute you now have to do since they moved the job. Look after yourself lovey.

Trixxi - sounds like you have a lot of [email protected] on your plate right now too  I know it's not your DH's fault if he is injured but I totally sympathiose if you are getting frustrated. EVen when my DH has genuine injury or illness I have zero sympathy and it gets on my nerves if he's not at work. Maybe I'm just a mean wife! Sounds like you really have a big burden on your shoulders having to take 2nd job though. Isn't there something else he could do that isn't physical? Is he depressed as well from being out of action? Please don't feel you have to be in a positive frame of mind to post on here - it is supposed to be about us offering support when each other needs it... what was the family fall out about? Hope things improve soon.

Tama - sounds like they're keeping a close eye on you so try not to worry, they'll know what to do for the best and when. One FF-er that lives near me and is also expecting twin girls was also told they were a bit worried about the levels of fluid/water around one twin and she was told they might book her in for C/S at 34 weeks, however following latest scan has been booked in for C/S at 36 weeks.

Jenny - good luck with the job hunting. I would say go for it if putting Ben in for more childcare hours so you can focus on what you want (e.g. job hunt) but if you hate housework as much as I do and can find a way to afford it definitely get a cleaner if you would rather spend time with Ben than do housework! Just a couple of hours a fortnight (or a month) might be enough to keep on top of the main horrors and I bet a cleaner can whizz round faster than I would (often because I leave it so long I have to do a really deep clean for everything to look nice again!). I say this like it's easy but I am always tempted to get a cleaner and then realise I could do with the money for other things so I totally understand it's not that easy a decision!

Guider - hope Sam is sgtarting to sleep a bit better now. Good sleep is so important isn't it? I'm not sure I can prepare for the lack of it...!

J9 - Whoop on starting your tx! I so, so hope it works for you. I wish I had a magic wand and could make it happen  when are your key dates or would you rather not share?

AFM, had pre-section appt at the hospital yesterday where they talked us through the C/S procedure, drugs etc and gave me some anti-sickness tablets and stuff to wash myself in tomorrow night and Thurs morning. I feel in safe territory- I think IVF and infertility procedures in general have totally medicalised me such that I feel much more happy about having a C/S than the scary unknown of a natural birth. I appreciate it is not for everyone but think/hope I have made the right decision to me and am grateful I was able to make a choice on it.

Can't believe it is only 2 more sleeps to go... will post news as soon as I can (or will ask a fellow FF to do so for me  )

Take care all xxx


----------



## Tama

Trixxi, so lovely to hear from you   I'm so sorry to hear that your dh is still off work and things are not good for you at the moment   I take my hat off to you getting another job. I really hope things improve for you. Sorry about SIL that must be so very hard for you   Have missed you on the thread, always here if you need to vent sweetie. xxx

Malbec, glad everything is systems go   I can't believe you only have two more sleeps how exciting! They are not talking about a c/s yet but when I asked they said it would be something to look at if and when we needed too. I just hope the level stays the same and baby grows then we can just take it week to week.   xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello lovelies,

Sorry havent been on in a while, things have been a little crazy. havent had a gd read back but skimmed through the last page....

SF ~ Im sp sorry to read what ur going through hun nd nothing i can say will make u feel any better but i really hope u and dh can work things out!    x x

Jenny ~ Sorry to hear ur feeling a little pressure as well   if it will help to put Ben with the childminder a little longer then do it. Only u know what will work out best and i hope u can make the decision soon and feel 'in control' again x x 

Guider ~ How r u doing hun? did i see something about u baby signing? hows it going? hope ur little fella settles back down at night again x 

J9 ~ woohoo good luck hun! sending u loads n loads a luck hun! x 

Malbec ~ if i dont get on before, good luck for tomorrow! Really hope everything goes smoothly for u and cant wait to hear ur news    x x

Trixxi ~ Hope ur alright hun, like the others have said, we're here to support eachother through the up's AND  down's! dont feel like u've always gotta be full of life to post hun!    x

Tama ~ Hope everythings alright with the bubs next week hun! Its good that their both growing well! Did u find out the flava's? x

 to everyone ive not mentioned but hope life's treating u well! 

AFM ~ Baby Nyler was born on sunday 18th and is just gorgeous!!! It all happened a little quickly as in waters started leaking at 7.45pm and contractions followed rather rapidly and by 9.20 i was holding my little bundle who was born..... in the back of an ambulance not the water birth i had planned but he's here and safe! 
Kaelan is a dream with him and has given Nyler the stamp of approval lol x 

Will be back later when i get the chance! 

Luv & Luck to u all


----------



## Tama

OMG TK!!! 
Congratulations on the birth of Nyler      

Sounds like everything happened very fast for you! Sounds like a dream birth even if you didn't get the water birth (I'm hoping for one like that minus the ambulance!!) Glad it all went well. Over the moon for you all. Keep us updated and I'm sure we'd all love to see a photo when you have a moment    xx


----------



## malbec

Woohoo *TK*! That's fantastic news. Congrats on baby Nyler!   - wow if someone could guarantee me such a fast delivery I'd willingly go for a natural birth! Must have been a bit scary though in the back of an ambulance and I hope your poor body hasn't suffered too much from the little fella being so desperate to meet you! What was Kaelan's birth like by comparison? Is it less exhausting do you think when it doesn't take as long or does it take a lot out of you just in a shorter space of time?

xxxxx


----------



## MistyW

TK - Wow! Congratulations!!!

Malbec - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, and lurking waiting for news.

Tama - Must be a worrying time, keep us posted x

Seren - So shocked to read your post. I thought you and dh were solid.  I really hope you can sort thing out.  Always here for you, PM me if necessary   

J9 - You'll have to fill me in on what Prostap does.  Hope you're not going too loopy, and keeping mega positive   

Love to all, sorry for the short post and being rubbish at personals, got to keep it brief xxx


----------



## malbec

Ada Elizabeth, 4lb 15.5oz born 09:31am, Stephanie Grace, 5lb 14.5oz born 09:32am. Adorable and doing well! Further details on the post i just added to twins bumps chat thread... love to you all! xxx


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Malbec on the safe arrival of Ada and Stephanie   Hope you and the girls are doing well. Over the moon for you and your dh       xxx


----------



## guider

Tama -  everything is ok for you on the 30th, 
I understand that you would love to get to 30 weeks and completely understand why,
but just in case it makes you feel any better today I had a wonderful day helping a beautiful little girl celebrate her 1st birthday, 1 year ago today her mum was only 30weeks gone, when she had to be delivered by emergency C-section (mum and baby were both at risk).
I have also had no end of cuddles from my new best friend a little girl who turned 2 a couple of weeks ago, she was born at only 27 weeks.
So although I  that they stay snug and warm inside you as long as possible there are plenty of positive stories out there if they were to need to come a bit early   

Trixi -    sorry to hear you have been having such a rough time. Hope that DH back is better soon and that he can start running around to look after you for a bit so that you can have a good rest, you must be exhausted    
don't worry about waiting for 'brighter days' it's the dull miserable ones that we need to support each other through and we are all here for you, so come back and join the banter.

Malbec 

 on the birth of Ada and Stephanie

TK

Welcome to baby Nyler

Misty - hope is all going well with you, are you excited now you are past halfway, it took me until around then to start even believing it was real

J9 - how are things with you?

AFM - Sam is now down to just 2 breastfeeds a day, but still seems to wake randomly at night, he went several nights in a row without waking so as I knew he could do it I have stopped feeding at night now. Unfortunately DH is now getting more moody if Sam wakes in the night  
BabySigning is going ok, slowly but what do you expect with anything new, just have to be brave and plod on


----------



## JW3

Malbec - congratulations on the birth of your two girls       I am over the moon for you   

TK - big congrats to you as well,     

Trixxi     hope things improve for you soon    

J9 - thinking of you        hope its all going well    

Sorry not been on for a bit, really crazy busy with everything still.


----------



## malbec

Will be thinking of you J9 - don't worry about us, just look after yourself and shout when you need/want some support.

Thank you all for your kind wishes! We are doing OK, overall enjoying parenthood - it's a relentless cycle of nappy changes, feeding and sleeping but it is worth every moment just to see their beautiful little faces. Everyone says enjoy every minute as they grow up so fast, that's what we're trying to do. We have been lucky so far and are getting a respectable number of hours sleep each ight (including day naps!). Will be strange when DH goes back to work but we have another week together first.

Might have to go to bed in a moment.Love and good wishes to you all!

Mel x

P.S. if you want to see a pic of my bambinos, cilck on my user name, then 'show posts' and you'll see one in a recent post I put on Twins thread. x


----------



## JW3

J9       hope everything starts going better now          really praying everything goes well for you      


All ok here.  Finally have managed to get things at home more or less ok, DH actually did some ironing today with no nagging involved, after cutting the grass as well    .  Work is still rubbish as trying to do a full time job in 3 days     speaking to my boss tomorrow about it all so guess I am just going to have to put my foot down about it all.  Fairly stressful week ahead but then I have a whole week off       and will finaly get a real break because still going to take Ben to his nursery for the 3 days      

Thinking of you all x


----------



## MistyW

Congratulations Malbec.  Great news about your little girls xxx


----------



## guider

Jenny – hope all is going well with you, how did oyur meeting with your boss go?

J9 – think you may be confused about the night sweats, it’s not the drugs the rest of us have been suffering too with the mad weather  hope it’s not getting you down too much 

Malbec – just been looking at your photos on ** they are gorgeous, thought about trying to friend you on ** but doesn’t seem to be an option to do it 

Misty – how’s everything with you?

AFM – after sending in my resignation ages ago I got a phonecall from my boss today and now have to go in and see him on Wednesday, who knows what he has to say now, could just be completing paperwork and say goodbye or maybe he misses me and is going to offer me millions to go back (well I can dream can’t i)


----------



## DK

Hi ladies
Hope everyone is well and doing well
Tk: Huge congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little man     and wat a beautiful and unusal name! xx
Malbec: Huge congratulations on the birth of your beautiful twin girls    they are so tiny and just perfect  beautiful names  Xx
J9: Good luck with the down reg and ec and ur cycle hun, Everything crossed for u!
Lots of love x x


----------



## guider

J9 – hope today has been a bit better for you, there has been more breeze around and definitely not as warm here today, hope it was similar for you  
Yes I have been doing the BabySigning, it’s going slowly, so hoping to pick up soon, but slowly is better than not at all, got another group starting in a couple of week, and one starting on 1st November. 

DK – how are things going with you at the moment, the profile pic of you and Jack is lovely, he looks so grown up, doesn’t take long does it


----------



## Topkat08

Hello lovely's

Thought id pop in while little man has his feed and my little big man is still in bed.

DK ~ Nice to hear from u hun, how r things with u? hope life's better for u now   hows Jack? has he started school yet? x 

Malbec ~ hows life as a twin mummy? (apart from exhausting   ) hope things are going well with u all! ur girls are gorgeous btw! Hope u dont mind me asking but hows ur LO's foot? x

J9 ~ Sorry to hear things have been a bit frustrating for u! How r u now? im keeping everything crossed for this cycle of ur's! roll on et! is it a fresh ivf cycle ur doing? x

Jenny ~ Enjoy a bit of ''Me time'' while u can hun! good on ur dh doing the ironing! x 

Tama ~ how r things with u hun? hope ur little lo's arent kicking u about 2 much    x 

Guider ~ Glad to hear that baby signing is getting some response. Slowly is better that nothing at all and hopefully it will start picking up soon! x

 to everyone else, hope everyones alright!

AFM well things are going well with Nyler, he's got oral thrush tho which has spread pretty quickly round his mouth since friday (hv came and told me its a milk coating, its now spread to his cheeks, gums, lips and everywhere else    ) other then that hes well, im ok, blooming tired but thats to be expected lol. Kaelan is brilliant with him, i thought we'd have a few little problems with jealousy etc but nothing! hes the opposite and loves helping out with him. He even unpopped Nylers babygrow ready for a bum change y'day lol! 

We're moving in the next week so will be kept nice n busy (like im not already   )

Who asked about a K's birth vs N's quick birth? With Kaelan being my first i didnt really know what to expect pain wise etc so it didnt seem that bad (jst under 8 hours from start to finish) 2nd time round i knew the pain that was on the way so the less time i had to think about what's coming, the easier i found it! Only thing with a quick birth is Nyler came out blue (scary stuff) and had a bit more damage downstairs


----------



## DK

Hi ladies
Thanks for asking after me!
The pic of me and jack was last yr at alton towers, he was 7 a few weeks ago, he is the eldest in the infants school lol, my baby is in yr 2 can u believe it, Bless him! Right bugger at the mo, Naughty boy lol
Well yes things are looking up  
i got my   last week, was confirmed but docs and blood test monday, im 7+1 today,  and got early scanned booked for today at 3.10pm, had a could of spots of pink/brown blood and cramps but no pain, Im not hopful but doc has told me to enjoy it, as either way whats going to happen will happen! Due date 22nd may lol 12days after my 27th bday  xx
Tk ur little men are so handson bless them  xx
J9 hope ur well huni and not to many bad side effects for u, got everything crossed for u, u so deserve this, xx
Guider how r u and little man doing?xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Oh wow DK... Congratulations hun! Im so so so pleased for u! Try and enjoy it! i know its easier said than done. spotting is quite common in pregnacy and the fact u've got no pain/ cramps is a good sign! 

I cant believe ur 'little man' is 7 already! 

gtg K's at the keyboard... back later x


----------



## JW3

Hi girls   

DK - woohoo - good luck           hoping you have a wonderful pregnancy      congratulations    

J9 - hope things are going well     

Guider - sounds like the baby sign is getting there    

Must dash will be back in a few days


----------



## kdb

DK!  WOWWWWWWWWW!!!  Congratulations


----------



## guider

DK =  

not got long so just a quick update on my meeting with my boss  
well after sending in my resignation almost a month ago and then starting the BabySigning business he asked to meet up, i assumed that we were going to finalise paperwork for me finishing etc, but know he was practically begging me to return, shame he still isn't offering the millions i would like   so now life is looking very confusing as it starts to look like it might be worth going back, but don't want to stop the BabySign either. 
so now what


----------



## JW3

Guider     sounds like a big decision to make     can you somehow combine both?  Its a bit of a risk but I bet it will be worth sticking with the baby signing     baby signing seems to be really popular round here   

KD - how are you getting on?


----------



## trixxi

Hello ladies   


massive congratulations tk, malbec and kd on your little bundles..... wheres all the pics??


DK......... hope your doing ok hun... congrats on the bfp....   

misty..........   congrats on your bfp Xxx....  

tama ..... how long have you got to go ..... wheres the bump pics.... would love to see   


SF ...........      .... xx


J9.......... hows things going??


guider.... nice to be in demand!!! ... what do you think you will do??   


jenny.... hows things... you are a busy bee!!   


... i cant believe when i joined here we were all trying to get pg... and now some of you are going on to have ( or have had!) number two!!..... where has the time gone?


----------



## JW3

Trixxi - how are you doing?    so nice to hear from you.

J9           hope things are going well     

Things getting much better here, DH has found out his job is now ok (for now at least)    I seem to be getting somewhere with getting an internal transfer to a better job    (although still no interviews for a job elsewhere    )  Also I am off work this week so feeling much more chilled and positive so probably going to head for a job fair on Thursday and see if I can pick up any more leads for a new job


----------



## kdb

SF      


Hi Jenny, glad things are more positive for you    I'm doing ok-ish... finding motherhood pretty hard-going, tbh.  Unfortunately our BFing which was going so well in the early days has deteriorated and I'm having to give Daniel formula top-ups.  Trying to improve our BF latch but D is resisting.    


 to everyone xoxo


----------



## JW3

KD      it is really hard isn't it?      stick with it       mix feeding is a really good solution    .  I know of some other girls who have done that and managed to drop the formula later on.  You are both doing so well to manage to keep going with mix-feeding.  It might seem a long way off now but at 7/8 months the BF gets tons easier and very enjoyable.


----------



## guider

Jenny – I’m hoping to try and keep my hand in with the babysigning for possible future use
Great to hear things are going better for you at the moment, your post made me laugh as you get so used to reading certain sorts of things that when I started reading I saw ‘internal’ and assumed some personal uncomfortable procedure, then went on to the next work ‘transfer’ thinking this is getting more painful by the moment then giggled at the ‘better job’ 

Trixxi – it’s just ashame that my boss took so long about realising I should be in demand 

Kdb – worry to hear you are having trouble with BFing, hope you have managed to find some local support if I can offer any advice feel free to PM me (I have a bit of paper that says I am a BFing mother supporter with ABM) hope you manage to succeed.

We have a hectic weekend coming, we are organising a give and take day on Saturday where people donate and take things away all for free and all baby related, we are also raising a bit of money for Bliss. Then we have my sister, BIL nephew and niece arriving, Sunday we have 4 grandparents coming as well for lunch then 6 more babies plus their parents in the afternoon, I can’t believe we are already planning Sams first birthday


----------



## JW3

J9 - hoping you are reading as just wanted to send you tons of luck for your ET, is it still going ahead tomorrow?  Good luck                           you are amazing for keeping going for so long and you so deserve for this to work out this time


----------



## guider

j9 - hope ET went well


----------



## guider

J9 -  for the 19th


----------



## Tama

J9, wishing you lots of luck for todays ET. I hope it goes well and I have everything crossed for this cycle        Keep us posted   xx

BIG hello to everyone hope you are all well. Sorry for not being on much the days just seem to zip past! I still have a lot to do and have dh's parents this weekend so need to do something with the house - it looks like a bomb went off in the guest room   Lots of love and hugs to you all


----------



## Tama

J9, that's great news   Glad that it all went well and fab you still have 6 lovely embies - for siblings   Sounds like you have a good plan - chill and relax. I have everything crossed for you my lovely   When is otd? I know I can't get over the fact that things are so close! I'm three days ahead of my ticker as the babies are dated on size and they have always been a little larger - never liked to jinx things by changing ticker   Anyway Saturday I will be 35 weeks, eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Every twinge I get sets my heart racing   I'm excited and scared all at the same time   Anyway enough about me, you rest and relax and keep us posted       xxx


----------



## JW3

J9       so pleased that everything is going really well, Dr Sharma well she does get good results so hoping she works some magic for you         Tons of luck for testing         would be lovely to catch up again sometime    Is your embryo a blast?

Tama - and so close for you - could be anytime     good luck,it must be feeling real now   

All good here, crazy hectic life as usual but not doing too much at the weekend so hopefully will catch up with myself then.  Ben is fabulous as always    

Jenny x


----------



## Tama

J9, I have everything crossed for you for the 28th         xx

Jenny, hope you can have a relaxing weekend. Yes, does feel more real but I still have moments of 'is this really happening to me'! xx


----------



## trixxi

J9....glad to hear transfer went well.... take it easy hunni............       Xxx

Tama....... your so close!!!    wheres the baby bump piccie??   ....... are you all organised?   

SF .... hope things are gotting better for you....... heres some       ........  

Jenny  .... i am having a week off to try and catch up with myself.....lol!!! ....  nearly there now! ...... enjoy your relaxing weekend   


Hi to everyone else.........


----------



## Tama

Hi Trixxi, I'm not sure how to put a photo up on FF   I only have a photo on my ********   Hope things with you are okay   xx

J9, have everything crossed for you hun and am sending you tones of sticky vibes       xx

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## JW3

J9 - hope everything is going well in your 2ww         thinking of you


----------



## serenfach

That's bit mad you mentioned me there, J9  I've not had the headspace to come here for a while. IVF and everything that goes with it just reminds me of DH. Nothing has gotten easier yet. People keep telling me it will but 7 weeks on I still feel like a huge part of me is slowly dying. I'm completely devastated. I just don't know what to do with myself. I miss him so much my heart actually aches.
Enough about that. I had some idea of your dates, J9.. I got them a bit wrong, sorry  SO good to read that ET went well!             Don't lose your PMA.. c'mon now.. keep at it, girly! 

Sorry no time to do personals. Love to you all..


----------



## Tama

Hi ladies,

SF, sweetie I'm so sorry to hear that you and dh have not been able to work things out yet. I will pray that given time maybe you can talk and work things out  Sending you a HUGE bunch of       xx

J9, sorry you have lost a little PMA sweetie  I know everyone is different but I had NO symptoms, not a one. Even as things progressed I didn't get MS, sore boobs nothing. I did find that smells seemed more prononced but that was it. You hang in there, I have everything crossed for you    xx

Jenny, how are you lovely? xx

Trixxi, hoping you are okay and sending you a HUGE  xx

Guider, how are things with you hun? xx

TK, hope all is going well with your little man xx

Misty, how are you lovely? All going okay? xx

DK, hope all is going well for you  xx

KDB, hope you and baby D are well  xx

Right ladies I am going to try and add a photo......  Not sure it will work but I will give it a go. Hate having my photo taken but decided I needed one of me with a head rather than just 'bump' photos  .........


----------



## Tama

Mmmmmm that worked well lol   Think I need to look at adding a photo again


----------



## Tama

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313297_10150326085805728_524430727_8488290_44836920_n.jpg

/links


----------



## Tama

Right ladies I've added the photo but it is huge   No idea how to make it smaller either! I'll leave it for a bit so you can have a look and then I better remove it so I don't block up the thread/site! x


----------



## malbec

Tama - what a beautiful neat bump! Enjoy it all, it is amazing how quickly is goes down afterwards!! 

J9 - All the best for Friday hun. I didn't get any symptoms either if that helps with your PMA. Either way only a few days to go til you know for sure. It's a great start that all your embies made it to blast.

SF - sorry to hear you are having such a crap time of things. I also hope you have friends and family around supporting you.

Hi everyone else!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## guider

tama - gorgeous bump

sorry for no personals, struggling to catch up at the moment
just to let you know looks like i'm back to work next week 
my boss phoned me today and offered even better than i had asked for so back to the grindstone


----------



## Tama

J9 I am not very good with photos lol. Really hate photos of myself! It was the best one! Keep up the pma xx

Malbec how are you sweetie? Hope the girls are both well xx

Guider hope work goes ok. Xx


----------



## JW3

Tama    wow you look amazing, what a fabulous bump       


SF       big hugs I am so sorry to hear what you are going through    

J9          not long to go now, I had no symptoms either so think it is a good sign          

Guider - sorry to hear about the back to work but good news about the pay    I hope it goes well   

Malbec - Hi   

Well I have got another work dilema.  Still no jobs elsewhere on the horizon but lots of internal things happening but can't decide what I should do for best.  Rubbish thing is that over the next couple of weeks got lots of travelling to Cheltenham and Edinburgh which means some nights away from Ben    So there is a promotion I can go for but will still be travelling (but if I'mn travelling anyway wy not have the extra pennies)    , there is a transfer to another job but still possibly travelling as the boss lives in London    then there is another team who haven't got any jobs at the moment but the boss sits just across from me - so do I wait out for that for who know how long? (my current boss is based miles away in Wolverhampton    )  And whether I can continue doing any of these jobs part time - well who knows.  Worse thing is girl who works in the office with my boss rang today and was fishing about whether I was ever going to increase my hours so even if I stay where I am think they are going to get hacked off with the part time anyway    Why on earth would I want to be working more hours if DH & me can manage with what we've got?    Getting me down a bit again but got a mentor at work now so going to speak to him Friday and hopefully he will help me figure it out.


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
My internet connection is still very wobbly, so got to keep it brief....
J9 - Good luck for Friday x
Tama - I have bump envy    x
DK - Hope you are OK    x
Love to all xxx


----------



## guider

Tama – not long to go, are you getting excited?

Jenny -  isn’t all this hassle about work awful, I just wish we could forget all about it and just spend time with these little miracles that we have finally been lucky enough to be given 

Misty – wow almost ¾ of the way through now, hope all is going well


AFM 
Sammy has been at nursery for the last couple of days

Tomorrow I have the day from hell – 
Drop Sammy off at nursery
BabySign group in the morning, 
Haircut
Meet with my boss in Cov
Fit in buying nappies as it seems nursery wait until they have run out to tell me!!!
Collect Sammy
Run a Brownie unit
Collapse in a heap


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies   

its just took me half hoour to fing yous lol....well a little update from me..i had my baby girl nancie on 13th july,a wooping 2hr 6mins labour..that was good compared to a 26 and 24 ones before..she weiged 7lb 9oz....im loveing every min of this but have had a really tough time as shes had real bad colic and reflux,but ill get there,can someone update me on wots happening with everyone atm..as dont get alot of time no more..anyway hope your al ok.xx


----------



## Tama

Oh J9   I am so so very sorry sweetheart, there are no right words. Thinking of you       xx


----------



## Tama

Oh sweetie, wish I could come and give you a huge hug   It is so very unfair and my heart breaks for you


----------



## Tama

J9, sending you massive hugs sweetheart      xx


----------



## serenfach

There really are no words that will help, *J9*. I'm thinking of you, my lovely, and sending you a huge hug  I hope you can get past this soon.. as soon as is possible.. and try again. Don't give up  
Lots of love to you, babe XxXxX


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

I just logged on as I knew J9 was cycling this month. I am soo gutted for you hun. Really cant believe it.   There are no words that will make you feel better. I know exactly how you feel so if you wanna chat just pm me. Can you have 2 put back next time? I'm glad you liked Mrs S, she was always a cow to me so I moved my funding   

Sorry been awol for ages. Had a total break from everything which has been great. I got offered a new job when I was cycling in Spring and decided if it didn't work I would take it so I did. When I handed my notice in, my old company put me on gardening leave for 3 months so had all summer off work paid which was amazing. Started new job 4 weeks ago, its good, lots of travelling. Was in India last wk! Plus we bought a holiday home in Wales near the beach. Always wanted to do it but never had our family to put in it. Just bit the bullet and did it. Totally love it and have done it all up whilst off. So me and DH have been a bit mental but the 3 months off was fab, totally cihilled out 

SF - so sorry to hear about you and DH. Really hope you can sort things out    How's Isaac?

Jenny - sounds like you have some dilemas on the job front. Did Ben enjoy his 1st bday?

Guider - back to work... good luck!!   Hope baby signing takes off (no idea what it is though!!)

Tama - chatting to you on pm but hope you're well and babies are snug!  

Misty - over half way - wow I have been gone a long time!! Well about 4 months to be precise   How you feeling?

CU - welcome back. Took me a while to find them too!!

Trixi - did you have nice wk off.

KDB - Hi hun, how's Daniel? Hope you are loving being a Mummy

Hi to everyone else I missed after my absence. Ok so I will pop by more often now. My break is over and I need to re-join the real world!

J9 - My heart is breaking so much for you, I am really devestated. Wish I could make it better for you


----------



## JW3

J9         I am so so sorry to hear about the bfn,        thinking about you and your DH       good luck for your follow up, thats not too long away is it         I do hope you are back to your old self soon           lots of love   

Clare - lovely to hear from you    your new job sounds really exciting and I'm so jealous of your holiday home    Ben had a great time on his first birthday thanks    feels like ages ago now though

All ok here just crazy busy for the next few weeks,

Jenny x


----------



## MistyW

Oh no, there's so much I want to say. Computer nightmares xxx


----------



## malbec

J9 - am absolutely gutted for you. So so sorry to hear you are having to go through the grief of a BFN again - it is so completely unfair. Can you have treatment somewhere else that will allow natural FET and 2 blasts replaced (if that is what you want), even if you have to pay privately for the treatment elsewhere? Hopefully it wouldn't cost much being natural FET rather than fresh IVF cycle?


----------



## malbec

meant to say 'wouldn't cost *too* much' - of course it is still money most of us don't have lying around


----------



## MistyW

Clare - So lovely to see you back on here.  Wow!  Your new job sounds amazing.  What is it that you do?  I've missed you    x

J9 - I was so sad to read your posts.  I was thinking about you all last week, willing it to have worked.  I don't have the right words to say to you.  I just wish I could hug you and change the result    x

Malbec - How are you getting on?

CU (Jimmy) - Congratulations!! Have you written up your birth story?

Guider - Did you manage to recover from your busy day, or are you still collapsed in a heap?   

TK - Not heard from you for a while.  I guess you are extremely busy at the moment    x

DK - Missing you and thinking about you    x

AFM - So excited as my big sis is flying over from Oz next week.  I haven't seen her in 7 years!

Love to all xxx


----------



## JW3

Misty    hello, how exciting about your sister coming over, hope everything else is going well with you.


----------



## trixxi

Evening all


just flying by..........


J9... how are you doing hunni         ..........Xxx




Love to all ......


----------



## guider

J9 -        I know there is nothing that anyone can say to make you feel any better. Just remember don’t make any big decisions in a hurry, take time to look after yourself and DH and make sure that you do whatever is right for you.


----------



## guider

We seem to be really hitting both ends of the scale at the moment, it is times like this that can make this group so difficult when we have those at either end of the spectrum. I am so glad that we are all still able to help and support each other through everything that they are going through.

CU -  on the birth of Nancie, hope the colic improves soon, I assume you are trying all the usual the usual to help with it.

Tama – not long to go now, are you getting excited?

SF – great to hear from you again, can you believe we both have little ones that have now turned one ? still seems unreal

Clare – sounds like you have been having a great time and making the most of what you have, hope you enjoy the holiday home in Wales, where abouts is it?

Jenny – how are things going with you?

Misty – can’t believe you are ¾ of the way through, hope you are doing ok, thanks for asking if I recovered from my busy day, I don’t think I will ever fully recover now I am back at work and running brownies and guides, organising Hinckley Yummy Mummies etc.

Malbec- how’s everything going with Ada and Stephanie


AFM
Life goes on much as usual, am more exhausted than usual as have a cold and annoying cough. Not then helped by a weekend away to my parents. This was all made worse by the fact my parents live in Somerset, so on Friday night we got caught up in all the chaos from the M5 accident, all I can say is although the journey may have taken so much longer than usual at least we made it to the end of ours, there were many that didn’t


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Strangers,

Thought id pop in quickly to see how ur all doing.

J9 ~ Im so sorry to read that ur last cycle failed hun, my heart really does go out 2 u. Theres nothing i can say to make u feel any better about the situation but take a lil time out before ur make any hasty decisions about giving up on tx all together. I know it must be heartbreaking but i know u've got it in u to be strong again once u've grieved ur last cycle. Sending u a massive    x

SF ~ How's life treating u hun? have u managed to sort things out with ur hubby yet? I really hope ur in a better place either and coping alright either with or without him although i know it must be hard, remember u share a gorgeous little boy together and thats something that will never change! x 

Clare ~ Lovely to hear from u hun. Sounds like the break done u good. Well done on getting a new job and travelling to India, u lucky mooch!    Good on u for biting the bullet and buying a little holiday home! Why put things on hold and miss out when u can still be enjoyin life with ur dh    x 

Trixxi ~ Hope ur alright hun! x 

Tama ~ How r u doing babe? Can't be that much longer for u now?! Cant wait to hear ur news and see some pics x 

Misty ~ Not to much longer for u either! Have u decided on his name yet? Hows lil Dunky? x 

Jenny ~ How r things ur end? have u manage to come to a decisions about work yet? Hope lifes slowing down for u a little  x

Guider ~ Glad to hear u made it home safely on friday! What a horrible disaster, my heart goes out the families involved! Hows ur little fella doing? x 

Malbec ~ Hows life treating u as a mummy? hope ur little princesses are behaving themselves for u and filling ur days with utter joy  x

DK ~ How did ur scan go hun? x 

 to everyone ive not mentioned but hope ur all keeping well!

AFM ~ Sorry not been on much, everytime i go near my netbook, Kaelan comes and takes over lol. Lifes good, Nyler is an absolute pleasure, such a content baby but growing way 2 quickly... Ive had to pack away all his 0-3month old stuff and put him in the 3-6's, i wouldnt mind but he's only just turned 7 weeks old    Kaelan is being a dream, he's very protective of his little brother and gives him a kiss at every given chance    He's doing well, growing up fast and very independent & strong willed which makes his a stubborn littlwe monkey when he's ready but he's got a gorgeous cheeky smile which makes hi get away with a lot    lol 

Anyway better get off coz Nyler's getting ready for a feed.

Take care 
TK x


----------



## guider

TK - just to make you feel worse about putting the 0-3 months stuff away Sam still wears some 0-3month shorts (i have a friend who keeps telling me they used to be trousuers, but they still fit perfectly around his middle!)


----------



## Topkat08

lol Guider, thanks for that, that definately makes me feel worse   .... my babies r growing up waaaaaaay 2 quickly     

How is ur litle samsam anyway? x

I finally feel like im on top of everything with the house, and managing life as a mummy of 2 so ive now decided to bite the bullet and lose some bl**dy weight... grabbed a bargain y'day in the form of a £286 rowing machine that i only paid £50 for so as of monday, when the kids are in bed.... it's rowing time in front of the box, so gettin the best of both worlds    

Has anyone got any tattoos, if so, where are they? (no rudies please lol) Ive got DP's name & Kaelans name on my arms and a tribal dolphin on my neck but cant decide where to have Nyler's name put tho, was thinking on the side of my hand but not sure


----------



## guider

TK - Sammy's doing fine, thanks for asking, although i think he has gone back to being a newborn feeding wise (just with food)
it began at 
2.30 with biscuits, 
5.30 milk
7.30 raisins (didn't know about these until tonight)
8.00 rice krispies
9.30 biscuit
10.30 cake - at mum and baby group
12.30 fish pie and banana
3.00 ham sandwich - 2 slices of bread and more banana
5.00 chicken dippers
6.30 weetabix
7.00 milk

how much can one small person eat in a day?

sorry no tatoos!


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Guider, ur boy sure does have a good appetite lol, i meant to say in my last post, if u can still get him in 0-3 shorts, he must be a proper lil doll    u'll have to post a picture of him so we can see how much he's changed!

Kaelans gone right back since Nylers be here, almost had rid of his bottle, hated his stroller n would walk everywhere and nearly had him potty trained (he done that off his own back with no prompting, we only had to show him his potty once) but now he's gone off food n just wants milk in his bottle, wants Nyler out the stroller coz he thinks he can sit in it and is keeping his pull up pants on (   he was a proper lil streaker lol) but he does occasionally prop his leg on the toilet for his pee-pee's ... 

Had the h.v out this morning to weigh N, my (almost) 8 week old baby weighs 12lb12


----------



## guider

just sent a long reply to TK which then failed   
so short version, i'm sure as kaelan was potty training out of choice he will soon be back to it, it is common for them to regress, there was also aload of waffle about my sister trying to get he oldest to be trained before next arrived, but he wasn't ready so complete diaster!
photo will be attached in a mo incase that is what upset it
it is from just after Sammy was so ill in the summer, so he is looking alittle glum


----------



## guider

hopefully this will upload


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies, 

Just a quick update as I'm on my phone and typing isn't easy on the keypad. I was inducted on Wednesday 9th Nov. Nothing happened all day so Thursday at 9.30am they broke my waters and I was only 1cm. Finally after starting a drip thinks kicked off and boy do I mean strong. Anyway after four hours I was ready for pain relief so had epidural. Gotta love it lol. Anyway things didn't move fast but by 11.30pm I was 10cm and taken off to theatre to push! Nearly three hours later Ava Victoria Anne was born an 11.11.11 baby weighing in at 5lbs8oz. Next baby had cord over the head and they told me that a c-section was needed an hour later Harrison Thomas John was born, 11.11.11 weighing 6lbs2oz. Ava is doing well but will not breast feed and Harrison is in special care due to fluid on his lungs and not feeding. Lungs now clear but feeding only just improving so he could well be there's few days. I just want him with me so we can bond and have cuddles, fingers crossed that will be soon. 

Hope you are all well and having a nice weekend. Xx


----------



## guider

Tama - congratulations on the birth of Ava Victoria Anne and Harrison Thomas John, 
hopefully they will both be with you soon for lots of cuddles and snuggles, 
don't give up on the breast feeding, if it is what you want to do then keep going (was going to say perservere, but the spelling never looked right  ) 
Sammy didn't really feed until almost 24hours due to too much mucous, but once he got the hang of things it was great, finally finished BFing last week, so proud of myself for lasting over a year (and more so that there were 6 teeth involved  )
I know someone who is still BFing a 14month old who was in special care for almost 8 weeks (10weeks prem) couldn't latch for most of that time but had great support from MW and BF counsellors etc, so if you want to BF ask  for help there is plenty out there, unfortunatly it isn't always well publicised.

Don't think this is a post to push BFing, it was just you mentioned that Ava was not feeding and Harrison is in SCBU and not feeding, and I wanted you to know there is support out there, the most important thing to remember is to do what ever is right for the 3 of you.


----------



## malbec

Congratulations Tama!!! What lovely names and good weights. Well done on making it to full term   

I thought you were expecting 2 girls?!

Try not to worry about Ava not being able to b/f initially. Both our's had formula in the hospital and Ada was so small she stopped latching on to the breast as she got so tired. \it was a struggle to even get formula down her. I only part breastfed for 2-3 weeks but managed more than I ever thought I would and the girls switched between breast and bottle easily. Don't beat yourself up about it if you end up purely formula feeding - it is all the nutrition they need. However if you are really keen to b/f then do keep trying if it is important to you.

xxx


----------



## MistyW

Tama - Congratulations.  I'm so sorry that you ended up with a C-sec after you did so well pushing out Ava (and being induced is yuk). Still, the important thing is that your twins are safe and well and what a date to have for their birthdays!  Fantastic!  Lots of love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## trixxi

Tama....... massive congratulations hunni........ i am over the moon for you ... what a journey you've been on..... now the fun begins.... love your babies names    ....... big hugs .....     Xxxx


----------



## serenfach

Really quick fly by..
*Tama*.. huge congrats!   Well done you!

*J9* 

Hi and love to everyone else Xx


----------



## Clare R

Just wanted to congratulate Tamsin & Dan on their fantastic twin arrival. One of each colour, how amazing. Love the names.      You really deserve this happiness after everything you have been though. Hope you're loving being a Mummy and Daddy. How are they doing now? Is Harrison still in SCBU? 


J9 - hi hun. How are you? Hope you and DH are ok and starting to pick yourselves up to go again. Life is so cruel. Wish I could offer you better words of advice but as someone in same position, all I can say is keep trying. Surely our number will come up soon??   


Misty -  how's bump? hope you're going to post a bump pic soon. 


Topkat - how's the potty training going?


Guider - wow you're little man can eat!  


Hi to everyone else. Have good weekend


----------



## Clare R

Sorry missed SF - hope you are ok and managed to sit down and talk to DH


----------



## MistyW

Clare - Oh, I am gutted to read that you've just had a mc.  How are you?    xxx


----------



## JW3

Clare - lovely to hear from you    some hugs for you      x


----------



## Tama

Thank you all so much for the congratulations. We are all doing well and are all home. Harrison is great and is as very good boy. Ava is lovely but a little tinker that doesn't want to sleep at night! We are truly blessed and very thankful.


Clare sweetheart Im so sorry to read your news    Im gutted for you, sending you huge huge      Xxx


Guider thanks for the tips on bf    Still no joy but i keep putting them to the breast and am expressing milk for them. How is Sam? Xx


J9 how are you lovely? Sending you some    Xx


Jenny, hope you and Ben are well? Xx




SF i hope you are okoay sweetie and that you can work things out with dh xx


Trixxi how are you lovely? Xx


Tk hope you arer well xx


Malbec how are things with you and the girls? Nope it was always a boy and a girl for us,    Hope you are okay xx


Sorry if ive missed anyone xx


----------



## guider

Tama - great to hear you are home with your wonderful family
great to hear you are still perservering with the BF, don't forget to pester people if you need help and support there are some great counsellors and groups out there, unfortunately sometimes it can take a while to find them.

Sam is doing well, thanks for asking, he didn't have the best night, but then he had quite a temperature when he went down. but after everything i have been through I am just thankful that I am now lucky enough to have the rough nights and wouldn't give them up for anything. the trouble is once they start sleeping a bit better the rough nights do hit you even harder


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Thanks for asking about me, I appreciate it.
Feeling very low to be honest. 3 failed ivf's and 3 miscarriages is not a good record in anyone's book.
It was a massive shock to get a natural BFP after being told by 2 specialise this yr that my eggs are rubbish and I should use donor eggs next time. Just feels so cruel to have it taken away. I think I have really lost hope now. Still waiting for the mc. Hope it happens soon as don't want to have operation. 

Made even worse tonight by another 12 wk scan call of a friend of a friend today so say they were expecting. They went into hiding after 1 mc, even though they have no IF issues and now they are at 12 wks want to meet up and go out as soon as! Just can't do it though. 

Sorry for the moan

Tama, glad you got your babies home now. I didn't realise you knew what you were having! 

J9 hope ur ok


----------



## MistyW

Clare - It's only natural that you don't want to go out socialising now, it's an incredibly emotional time waiting to mc, and it must be 100 times worse being so far on    Do they have any idea why you lost this one? I remember the first time you had a mc, you were so incredibly brave, still managing to support me through my pregnancy when it must have been so painful for you.  I'll never forget how lovely you were, never begrudging anybody their happiness whilst you went through such heartache yourself    I really love you for that, you know   
xxx


----------



## JW3

Clare          so sorry to hear everything you are going through

J9 - always thinking of you - hope you are having some fun   

Tama - great to hear you are doing well      

Thanks for asking about us.  Ben is doing really well as always.  Work is totally rubbish and I still have to finish my qualification as well so that is hard work at the moment but I am counting down the 39 weeks until my studying is over.  Has made me realise though that I want to stick with working part time and want to keep spending lots of time with Ben.  Several people at work don't seem to get it, but why on earth would I send him to be looked after by someone else after everything we've gone through to get him and also as it is looking increasingly unlikely that we are having any more.  I was thinking about seeing a consultant maybe in Jan about more tx but although me & DH are all fine I just don't think we're up to going through it again with everything we've got on which is quite sad    I have told work this week that if they don't improve things for me I will be applying for a career break next August so who knows what might happen then.


----------



## MistyW

Jenny - Yes, it's totally understandable that you want to spend lots of time with little Ben, whilst giving him the best possible start in life.  With regards to a sibling, never say never x

Love to all xxx


----------



## JW3

Warning this is a bit of a me post.

Oh no, only posted last week and I am now having lots of problems again which means I have to go back to the GP.  So after had Ben all my crazy cycle problems came back so I had to go on mini-pill.  That stopped working and my own crazy hormones seemed to be taking over so GP said must go on to the combined pill, must have been on it 6/7 months now and that has stopped working so having to go back to the GP this week to see what now.  Really disappointed as last time went to the GP he suggested something in between mini-pill and combined that might work but I doubt that will work now because is obviously lower dose than what I am on now which is not working.  My other options are not likely to work out as reluctant to have implant or injection given that if decide to have anymore little ones don't really want to wait too long.  Seems a waste to have longer term measure put in place if that might not work either given they all really contain the same stuff.  On the positive side had a chat with DH and maybe we will have one last try for some tx as had been thinking of seeing the consultant early next year anyway.  If this doesn't go ahead I am very tempted to ask them to go in and remove ovaries and tubes and see if this sorts my problems out forever as I can't go on with life having the problems with my cycles as they are.  Why is my body so crazy?


----------



## kdb

Oh Jenny    sounds like you are having a rough time of it in many ways      Sending you hugs xoxo


----------



## JW3

KD    love the picture of your little one    hope everything is going well with you.  

I've been thinking maybe I should give those chinese herbs a try and see if they might work.


----------



## kdb

Jenny - I used herbs for quite a while and I believe they helped my cycles.  But, best to go to a qualified Chinese herbalist who will make up a combo suited especially to you, rather than use any pre-made versions.


----------



## JW3

Thanks KD   

Seems like I might have been overreacting as went to the docs and he thinks it could genuinely be a one-off and nothing to worry about    Need to get my head in a better place and stop panicking about stuff so have decided to treat myself to some hypnotherapy on Friday to see if that stops me being a hypochondriac and help me cope with everything better.


----------



## MistyW

Hi Jenny
Glad you are feeling better.  Sending you lots of       
xxx


----------



## JW3

Misty - oh my can't believe you are 34 weeks, hope that everything is going well


----------



## guider

jenny - good to hear you are starting to come up with some positive ways to try and help you cope hope the hypnotherapy helps

Misty - won't be long until you meet your little one

AFM
well we've had a fun week, Wednesday nursery mentioned that Sammy had some spots and they had chicken pox going around 
no spots on his body and no more came over night
nasty mummy sent him to nursery on Thursday as I just wasn’t convinced
Friday some on his chin were very red so took him to doctor who from the other side of the room diagnosed the pox
Cancelled the weekend!!! Dadz stay and play, photos, family visiting etc and sat doing nothing
Kept saying it was the strangest looking pox I had ever seen so finally took him back on Monday and saw a different doctor, 
It seems the pox has changed into eczema so that doctor well what can I say but 


But the fun doesn’t end there
As we were meant to be meeting up with my parents at my Aunts I text them on Friday to say we couldn’t go as Sammy had chicken pox. Once again my sister managed to outdo me  when my dad text back to say it was going to be a great weekend as my BIL was in theatre (hospital not stage!) having broken his leg in 3 places.

Hoping for a better weekend this week


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya lovely's 

Just popping in for a quick catch up before i get sum sleep...

Clare ~ Im so sorry to hear what u have been through hun    No words of wisdom im afraid, i know it might sound a lil harsh but if its happened naturally once.... it can happen again! I really hope ur ok! x 

Jenny ~ Sorry to hear ur having a few problems with ur cycle. I hope ur doctors right with it being a one off! I totally agree with u not wanting the implant in, i had one put in when Nyler was 4 weeks old and had nothing but problems with the thing... lets just say i had it taken out 2 weeks after it was put in! Anyway ur thinking about tx?! x 

SF ~ How r u doing hun? have u managed to sort things out with dh yet? I hope so, if not i hope ur getting on alright and staying strong for ur little fella    x

J9 ~ how r u doing hun? hope ur taking a lil time out and spoilin urself rotten x

Misty ~ Not long to go now.... wheres ur bump pic? Have u noticed a change with lil Dunky? x

Trixxi ~ How'slife treating u hun? hav u had any snopw up there? x

Tama ~ Hows life with ur little beauties? x 

Guider ~    2 ur bl**dy doctor, hope Sam is alright now and doesnt catch chicken pox... although it might be better 2 get it out the way now.    

Malbec ~ hope u and ur little girlies are alright x 

KDB ~ How r u and ur little fella? bet hes getting big... u'll have to post a pic when u get chance  x

  2 everyone ive not mentioned but love n luck to ya all x 

AFM ~ nothing much to report, managed to pull a few strings and secure Kaelan a place at our local nursery. Not really looking forward to having 2 send him tbh but he's a bit delayed on his speech so im hoping it will help him. Hes going 2 days a week for now and im dreading it!It will be the first time ive been away from him    Nyler is doing well and coming on a treat although hes growing way 2 quickly!


----------



## guider

J9 -  i know there is no good time to loose a job, but these things always seem worse so close to christmas.  you get another job sorted soon
lookining forward to seeing you back here soon telling us that you have a job and Tx can go ahead again, or even better, you have a job but will be leaving it soon as 

have a great christmas and all the best for 2012, hope it brings better news for you


----------



## JW3

J9            so sorry to read about your job, it is so unfair that all this is happening to such a lovely person    will send you a pm   


TK - am sure that Kaelan will do well at nursery once settled    now when I see Ben go and he is so excited to be having a fun day with his friends I can't help but be a bit sad that he's not going to miss me   

Busy studying and stuff here so not had much chance to get on

Jenny


----------



## MistyW

Merry Christmas everybody!

I hope you all have a good one.

So sorry to hear your news, J9.  I do genuinely believe that some things happen for a reason, and that you never know what is around the corner     

Love to all xxx


----------



## JW3

Happy Christmas everyone         Hope you are all having a lovely day   


Taking the day off from studying so all good here


----------



## guider

hope you all had a great christmas and are enjoying this new years eve
we were at the inlaws for christmas with my parents, someone said to me they wish their parents all got on so well, i think it is just that my parents are desperate to spend time with Sammy as it wasn't a great experience having them all in one place!
Sammy has been ill since we got back and now may be allergic to amoxicillin! so fingerscrossed better health in 2012


----------



## guider

a small bit of news from me!!!
over the last few weeks we have been discussing when to get back on the whole TTC rollercoaster and the plan is to give the clinic a ring next week after the rush of the first week after Christmas has died down.
i have spent the week feeling generally bloated and waiting for  to arrive, my usual random cycles are doing the norm and 40days came and went. tonight i popped into tesco to return some mouldy cheese (what an exciting life i lead!) and thought as i am now day 40/41ish i would buy a pregnancy test. as they now all come packaged in hugh boxes than need releasing by an assistant i nearly didn't bother.
came home
snuck upstairs and did the deed so to say!
      
what else can I say other than I am sat here is complete shock!


----------



## Tama

OMG Guider so happy for you. What a lovely way to start the new year. Congratulations    keep us posted.

Hope everyone is okay, had a good Christmas and New Year. I really hope that 2012 is a great year for you all. xx


----------



## malbec

Wow Guider! How exciting for you - congratulations!! Keep us posted on everything, what did your DH say when you told him?!!

To the other extreme I just took my first contraceptive pill in 4 years. Am looking forward to the stability to mood and cycles it used to bring, hope it still suits me. Whilst I am loving having the girls it would be really irresponsible for us to risk any miracle pregnancies as we would be financially fecked with any more children. Very unlikely for us I reckon due to the problem we had (no fertilisation with standard IVF) but better to be safe etc and I was always happy with the pill.

x


----------



## guider

malbec - hope the pill suits you, we thought the chances of us getting pregnant naturally were nill as we had to have ICSI rather than just IVF, but by some miracle it has happened.

you asked what DH said, well mostly that even with me waving the stick in front of him he doesn't believe it, today I have had to go and but a clearblue which will  say PREGNANT tomorrow morning, although I must admit I think I am more on DH wave length and if it were to say negative it wouldn't be a shock as I can't believe it. so wish me luck that it still has those magical words on it in the morning


----------



## malbec

Guider - you can't get a false positive on a pregnancy test so believe it hun! xxx


----------



## guider

now waving 2 pregnancy tests infront of DH and he keeps saying i must be doing something wrong with them


----------



## MistyW

Guider -    That's really funny.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  Wonderful news to start the new year.

Hope everybody else had a great Chrimbo and New Year.

AFM, things could be starting because I've had a bloody show this morning.  Should really pack my hospital bag!!!!


----------



## malbec

Good luck Misty


----------



## guider

Misty - i thought I tried to avoid packing my hospital bag until last minute, you have checked your ticker recently haven't you it says you have about 3days to go, that suggests that maybe you should be packing


----------



## JW3

Misty    good luck           can't wait to hear about your new arrival   

Guider - wow what fabulous news - congratulations             good luck for the next nine months    

Jenny x


----------



## guider

any news on Misty yet?


----------



## guider

J9 - great news about the job, what will you be doing?


----------



## malbec

That's fab J9 - tell us more about the job! xx


----------



## malbec

That's fab J9 - something else to focus on for a while must be a positive thing for your well being


----------



## JW3

J9             I am so pleased for you         I am sure that 2012 is going to be your year            hoping that everything keeps going well


----------



## guider

J9 - great to hear that you will be spending sometime concentrating on yourself, it is always important to remember if we don't look after ourselves we will never get anywhere


----------



## Clare R

Wow Guider, fab news on the   how exciting for you both. Has it sunk in yet??   


Misty - any news hun?    


J9 - fab news on the new job. Great that you got a job you fancy doing with a better package. Way to go!! I started a new job 3 months ago and am glad I made the change! When do you start? Hope you and DH are ok?   


Tama - How was your 1st Twinnie xmas??  


SF - if you're lurking, hope you're ok   


Malbec - how was your 1st xmas?  


Jenny - hope you're ok. Did you finish all your exams now?


Well not been on for a few weeks as had a terrible time. You may have seen in the news over xmas about a missing woman in Lanzarote. Unfortunately that's my mother in law. We flew straight out to Lanzarote to search for her and were there for a couple of weeks but still haven't found her. We had to come home as we'd searched everywhere and run out of ideas. We have walked and climbed miles. She was last seen going on a walk. So our lives have been turned upside down. Friends and family have been amazing and rallied around us. I said to DH the other day, how many times can we pick ourselves up from stuff and he said always. Bless him. So now we need to pick ourselves up, which we will do.


----------



## malbec

Oh my goodness Clare, how incredibly stressful for you and your husband. What an amazing and brave man you have bagged yourself there though. I hope your mother in law is found safe and well, I just can't begin to imagine what your family is going through.

Thank you for your kind wishes, we had a lovely Christmas thank you and are so incredibly grateful to have our beautiful girls, we feel so lucky.

xxx


----------



## JW3

Clare      oh no, I hope that you find out where your MIL is soon   

J9 - hope you are enjoying your time off now you know you are going to a fab new job

Malbec - hope you are doing well   

Still studying here only 32 weeks to go until it is over and counting down, 3 assignments to go.


----------



## guider

Clare -  i can't imagine what you are going through, but what an amazing hubby you have, thinking of you and your family


----------



## JW3

Guider - how are you getting on?


----------



## guider

Jenny - thanks for asking, i've had my first MW appointment today, so plodding on. unfortunately i have had a bad week, DH keeps asking if it is morning sickness, but i think it's just some random bug going around that made me feel really grotty, i've had the start of a cold for the last couple of weeks which can't seem to be bother to develop, wish it would just get on with it, then Tuesday i felt awful, head ached etc my boss came and asked me how i felt in the afternoon, i suddendly came over roasting hot, threw up and got to go home, wednesday didn't feel great, thursday felt ok, friday first day in weeks without paracetamol, so on the mend


----------



## Tama

Oh Clare I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL. I will pray that she is found safe and sound. Huge hugs to you and your family      xx

Guider glad all is going well but sorry you've been ill. Hope you feel better soon xx

Malbec how are you getting on? How are your lovely girls? xx

Jenny how are things with you hun? Nearly there with the course keep going   xx

Misty any news sweetie? xx

J9 how is the new job going lovely? Hope you are well xx

SF hope you are okay hun and sending you   xx

TK how are things with you hun? How are the boys? xx

Trixxi how are you hun. Hope you are okay xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - how are you and your little ones?   

Having a bad day here today, guess this will be one of the low points of finishing my course.  No fun with Ben this week because he was too ill for swimming and all rest of the time work or studying    however there is chance that the childminder won't take him tomorrow cause of the illness so then I will just have to can the studying and have fun, although will still be mega stressing about when I will get the studying done    Added to that its my birthday and not feeling any joy about being a year older specially because DH was only home for abotu 30 mins tonight and then he is off to London tomorrow    On the plus side I am now on cd21 so if I just have a few more days I will have had first regular cycle in years


----------



## kdb

Clare, OMG - honeybee, I am very upset to read your news    Gosh I can't imagine how hard this must be to deal with.  Sending you and your family a big hug     

Guider, wow - congratulations!!

J9 - am so so so so so pleased for you re; your job - you deserve a BRILLIANT 2012    

Jenny - happy birthday!!  Sorry to hear you're having a rubbish week, but 'this too shall pass' and I bet you'll still ace your course anyway   

Love and hugs to everyone else xoxo


----------



## MistyW

Hi folks

Clare - How awful, I hope that you get an answer soon x

J9 - Great news about the job x

AFM - I have another baby!!!!  

Love to all xxx


----------



## guider

Tama - how are things going with Harrison and Ava, I can't believe that they are almost 3months already

Jenny - sorry to hear you were mostly alone for your birthday, hope that DH treats you when he gets back

Kdb - hope you are keeping well ^hugs^

Misty - I love the way you just put a small AFM on the end of your comments, I don't think that should be such a small statement, so as you haven't let us know yet whether it is a blue or a pink little bundle

Can't wait to hear all the details


----------



## MistyW

Hi Guider 
Not long until your 12 week scan.  Has it sunk in yet?  
I had a baby boy!  
Oooh, it's quiet on here xxx


----------



## Tama

Misty so pleased for you. Details please....xxx


----------



## Tama

Belated birthday wishes Jenny. Hope you are not feeling so down today   xxx


Guider Ava and Harrison are doing really well. Harrison had to have an operation (cant remember if ive said this lol) but is doing really well. Both smiling and giggling which is so cool. How is Sam? When is you 12 week scan? Xx


Claire thinking of you. Xxx


J9 how are you hun? Xx


TK hope you are all well xx


Kdb how is Daniel? Hope you are well. Xx


Malbec how are the girls? Xx


Trixxi hope you are ok xx


Sf hope youre ok hun xx


----------



## guider

unfortunately no date yet for 12week scan, my midwife appointment was a week and a half ago so looks like i am going to have to phone and chase, nothing is straight forward.

Misty - what have you called your little boy?

Tama - great to hear your 2 are doing well

Sam is doing fine, it turns out his temperature last week was probably all down to a tooth, hope we don't start getting that with every tooth, tems of 42 are just ridiculous, although they don't bother him!
he is doing great at nursery, infact picking him up is getting difficult as he runs away when he sees me    well at least i am successfully bringing him up to be independent!


----------



## JW3

Misty fabulus news    

J9 - hope your new job is going really well    

Got to dash hopefulyl back soon


----------



## kdb

Misty, brilliant news!  Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

Misty - congrats on having a baby boy! Does he have a name?  tell us more about birth etc if u have chance! how's it all going?

Tama - how are Ava and Harrison? I can't remember did you give Ava the middle name Elizabeth in the end? I was looking back at my old posts and saw you were thinking 'Ava Elizabeth' and me 'Ada Elizabeth' which is what we named our twin1  how are you all doing? what was Harrison's op for?

Guider - how is your pregnancy going?

Kdb - how are you?

Jenny - how's work? Any improvement in how you are feeling about stuff?

Hello to J9, Clare, SF, TK and anyone else i've missed.

AFM - all well here, apart from the constant stream of colds me and the girls seem to catch that linger for ages! Fortunately mostly not affecting their feeding, sleeping or general moods - just annoying symptoms (lots of snot and irritating coughs!).

We're just embarking on week 3 of weaning - taking it slowly so week 1 just offered baby rice during afternoon milk feed, week 2 added a seperate/additional lunch feed instead - early afternoon with baby rice and a fruit or veg puree. This week same but also offering a veg or fruit puree early evening as a 'dinner'. it seems to be going well although the girls seem to take a lot more if i feed them rather than anyone else, they're still needing same amount of milk to sleep through but i'm hoping to cut down the 10pm dreamfeed btw 6-7 months when we get to the point they're having 3 decent solids feeds a day with meat etc! 

I have found it more daunting than i imagined so am glad i started early and doing it gradually as gives me time to get my head round each stage and how to best fit extra feeds into girls routine as they still need 3 naps a day!

Steph likes the bland baby rice best and Ada likes the very sweet fruit purees best. Currently Steph is having lots of dirty nappies a day - poor thing - and Ada going a couple of days without a dirty nappy but all seems normal still?!?!

Anyway enough of me, hope ur all well.

xxx


----------



## guider

Malbec - hope the weaning is going well, the best advice i can give is to go at the pace of the babies, unfortunately for me that meant 
day 1 - at my parents a taste of sweet potato
day 2 - thought i'd better be good and went back to baby rice (Sammy said why was i feeding him that much after proper food the day before!)
day 3 - food i had already pureed
by the end of the week he was on 2 meals a day
by day 10 he was on 3 meals and still guzzling milk
he has never stopped eating since
being able to take it slowly would have been soo nice!

AFM
pregnancy is going well, got an appointment with specialist next Monday as Sammy was SGA (small for his gestational age)
life wouldn't be soo tiring if I hadn't had 2 poorly boys here Saturday night 
don't think i have done bad to get to 16months before being thrown up all over, and when i say all over he was led on me, curled up facing me and just quietly threw up, this involved a quick bath for him as he was covered and i had to change everything down to bra and knickers (my socks were ok!)
both seem to be fine now


----------



## JW3

Malbec - how exciting weening       them nappies are so unpredicatble    hope it continues going well   

Guider - hope everyone gets better soon     

I also have good news    (not that news    ) I've got an interview for a new job on Friday next week       they seem really keen to take me on already and are ok with my part time hours so think good chance of getting it and everything about it just feels right          Also I am on day 27 of my cycle this month    I am going to have a regular cycle all on my own    .  Monitor said I ovulated on day 17 so hoping for 31 day cycle.  Maybe we might try some BMS next month but not putting us under too much pressure so maybe not


----------



## kdb

Yay Jenny!!!  Nice one on the cycle!  Am behind on everyone's news - are you taking any meds / the Pill or is this au naturale?


Wishing you tonnes and tonnes of luck for the job


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies, just wanted to pop on and say hello. Hope everyone is well. BIG   to all   xx


----------



## guider

sorry i haven't been on to update you.
a certain small person has been swinging on the hinge of my laptop and stopped one of th buttons from working, nothing important just the on button!!!
finally back on line just no mouse now 

Jenny – hope the interview went well,  great to hear  is behaving a bit better
KDb – how are things with you? Can’t believe your little one is nearly 8months already
Tama – can you believe Harrison and Ava are 4months already?

had a consultant visit due to SGA, SGA is small for gestational age, as Sammy was on the 9th centile he is classed as SGA if he had been on the 10th we would have been ok.

the consultant visit was a waste of time, and that's not us saying it, that was the consultant, we arrived to have BP and urine done just because they do it whenever you walk through the door, then finally into consultant who just asked why were we there, why hadn't we seen someone 2 weeks earlier when we were there for the scan, he wasn't being rude it was just all he had to do was tell us i will get extra scans 20 weeks as normal, then 28, 32 and 36, then he tells us to hand in form telling reception this and it will arrive by post.
so i do agree with him it was a waste of everyones time!

other than that everything is going fine, thinking of moving house


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Hope you are all well. I do read fairly regularly on my ipad but cant reply from that thing for some reason  

Guider - wow time is progressing quickly for you. How were the sypmtoms early on? Hope its not been to hard being pg with Sam too  . Extra scans will be nice, more chance to see bubs! Where you thinking of moving too?

Tama - how's the twinnies? hope you're loving being a Mum. Put some pics on for us  

Jenny - hope interview went well, sounds perfect job. When will you hear?   

J9 - my lovely - not seen you around for a while. Hope you're ok and new job going well.   

KD - How's Daniel? Any plans for next one?  

Misty - congrats hun on new baby boy. Come on some details please like name, weight etc.   

Malbec - sounds like you've got your hands full with the weaning but also sounds like you're doing an amazing job.

AFM -  still no news on my missing MIL. Whole legal minefield to deal but thanks for all your nice wishes. I also managed to fall up the stairs and fracture my knee cap on a romantic weekend away to recover from past few months!! This will make u laugh, I fell UP the stairs and wasnt even drunk! Sliced knee open on metal edged step and ended up in A and E with fracture. We were supposed to be going skiing but had to put on hold. I persuaded docs last fri to reluctanltly book a ski hol in 2 wks time. So planned to book on Sat and decided to do a quick test (couple of days early) so could book hol and also cause I was flying to Brazi on Sat night from work. Well blow me down I got a faint line. Although cant bring myself to say the pg word yet or get excited. So no skiing booked, call to Care who put me on loads of prog and clexane. Weren't happy about me flying to Brazil but cant change my job! Prob now is I'm injecting myself in my bum till I get home! Also not sure if I need all this prog as its natural and am v bloated at end of day and bit uncomfortable

So question - do you count the day u get +opk as ovulation day or the day after +ve

Could this be 4th pg lucky?? Doubt it. DH and I are just waiting for it to go wrong. Does us IF people ever get to enjoy this moment?!

Well its 6pm here so best go and get some food. Roll on sat when I get home (for a day!!).

Clare xx


----------



## Tama

Hi Clare I'm so sorry that there is still no news on your MIL must be heartbreaking. I'm thrilled to read your news, I will pray that this time you get the best posiable outcome. I will say a mini congrats now and hold off until you are ready for a full on yippee so bloody pleased for you post. Harrison and Ava are doing well seem to be teething which is hard they are in pain and v upset but the good days make up for that. Keep us posted I have everything crossed. I can't remember how to add a photo to my post, last time I did it it turned out huge! Have a small profile pic, if I can figure out how to share a link from ******** I'll do that. Take care sweetie. Xxxx

Guider so pleased all seems ok. Extra scans will be nice I lived having mine once I got into the room and knew all was ok. Xx

Hello to everyone will be back soon to do some Personals.


----------



## kdb

Clare... good lord, what a mad few weeks you've had!!!!  Will be  that this is your time, sweetie xoxo

Sorry for short post, am on phone and about to fall into bed. Am still in NZ so it's late Weds night. Back to London in April and *hopefully* doing FET in the summer . Daniel is doing well - I love him to bits. Poor old DH feels a bit starved of affection  

Must away to zzzzzz
xoxo to everyone, take care
kd


----------



## guider

Clare – just a very small quite  as you said it’s so hard to believe it when you see that  so I won’t shout the congratulations too loudly. Just a quick question! Aren’t you meant to break bones once you’ve gone skiing not before  as for whether IF people ever get to just enjoy this moment, sorry to say I think the answer is probably no, although everything is still going fine with me there is still a bit of me waiting to reach the half way point again as for some reason last time I felt it was more real then.
You asked how my symptoms were early on, simple answer would have to be what symptoms!
I have been sick a couple of times but the first time was a one of at work suddenly came over roasting hot having not been feeling right all day, tried to take a couple of paracetamol for my head, managed one before I was violently sick. The 2nd time (at work again) we had some samosas which obviously didn’t agree with me as I just finished eating one when I was extremely sick. I then decided to take the next day off as I was so exhausted as I was sick another couple of times that night, so spent most of the next day in bed. So I don’t think I’ve had any morning sickness at all this time.

Tama – great to hear your 2 are doing well, hope the teething isn’t getting them down too much. I have the same trouble as you with photos, I can’t remember how to add them to my album on here as they are always too big.

Kdb – glad to hear Daniel is doing well, make sure you remember to too after DH as well, don’t starve him of all your affection  remember you’ll need him when you start FET in the summer 


AFM - midwife appointment on friday


----------



## serenfach

Hi all.. flying visit.

Big congrats to Misty!  Well done! Xx
Guider.. congrats! 

Clare, fingers crossed for you, lovely XXXXXXXXXXXX

To all the other ladies.. hope you're all happy, healthy and doing well 

AFM.. Still seperated from DH. Miss him so much, still very much in love with him. My family were [are] EVERYTHING to me. He's with [living with, too] someone else now, so I see no hope of reconcilliation. I'm still jobless. I weigh 3 stone less than I did.. and I'm seriously questioning how it is I still manage to get up in the morning.. but I would hazard a guess it's because my son is flippin awesome and I love him to absolute pieces  I can't let him down, no way, so on I go 

Speak soon.. love to all.. keep safe Xx


----------



## guider

SF - sending loads of  your way, I am so sorry to hear that it is unlikely you will reconcile with your husband. I hope you have plenty of support around you through what must be such a difficult time for you


----------



## JW3

Hi everyone      

SF       so sorry to hear about your DH.  Glad that you have got Issac to keep you going    

KD - no not taking anything somehow it has just magically started going normal - no idea why but is good news


----------



## trixxi

HELLO GIRLIES   


Long time no speak!!


SF  hunni............    thats such sad news... here if you want a rant ... chat .... whatever XXXX


Hows everyone else doing... I have been so awol lately  ..... SORRY .......




Wheres J9.... anyone heard from her??




must dash but back soon xxxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 


SF i"m so sorry to hear about you and DH. There are no words any of us can say that will make you feel remotely better so I'm just sending you lots of big hugs    Make sure that boy of yours gives you plenty too.


Hi Trixxi - long time no speak, how are you?


J9 - if you're lurking hope you're ok and new job going well   


Tama - that's a fab picture of the twins. Bet you still cant believe they are all yours   


Guider - how did midwife app go? are you going to find out if you're team pink or blue?


KD - how are you? hope New Zealand is fab and nice to see your family. Fingers crossed for summer.


Misty - we're still waiting for news on your new arrival!!


AFM - been travelling alot with work. Did 9 flights in 11 days (I'm not an air hostess even!). Not exactly best way to start being pg!! Came back exhausted as lost 2 weekends through travel. Only got back from Brazil last Sat and they want me to go back already, its such a long way though. Anyway, decided to get HCG done after what happened back end of last yr. Had it done at 5w2days and came back at 4736 which clinic thought was fab and nice and high?? Seemed normal to me on google?? So they have persuaded me to pay out for a scan next Wed which will be 6w2. I think its too early but they dont. If I don't see a heartbeat I want a refund!! So I guess everything pins on Wed. Very nervous. Seeing a heartbeat would be a massive step forward for us. Just cant see us being this lucky. DH and I are keeping positive though and praying our number has finally come up


----------



## guider

clare - you must be exhausted, it is tiring enough in the early days of pregnancy without all that rushing around, try and find some time to take things easy 

midwife appointment went fine, nothing exciting, took my BP checked my urine, doesn't want to see me until after next scan sometime (can't remember date, think it's because i'm not that bothered by her so tryand forget them!)
still in disagreements with DH on whether to find out what 'sort' it is!


----------



## Tama

Oh Clare I have everything crossed for you sweetie. I will keep   and   that there is a lovely hb. Those hcg figures seem great   Hope your dh is okay, any news on your MIL? BIG     xx

Guider glad all is going well for you. Are you going to find out the sex? xx

Trixxi so lovely to hear from you sweetie   

SF HUGE       to you hun xx

Jenny hope you are okay hun xx

Malbec how are the girls? How are you getting on with weaning? I have all that to come over the next few weeks!!! Harrison and Ava will be five months on the 11th April!! Can't believe it! xx

J9 not sure if you are reading/lurking but if you are always thinking of you. BIG    xx

TK how are things with you hun? Hope you are all well xx

Misty how are you and the boys? xx

KDB how are you? Hope Daniel is well   Are you still in London or have you moved back home? xx


----------



## JW3

Clare - good luck for your scan            so pleased for you        

J9 - hello if you are reading    always thinking of you    hope the job is going well


----------



## guider

jenny - how are things goingwith you?

Tama - sorry still no decision on whether to find out the sex or not, maybe we should have a vote   then I can tell DH we are or aren't finding out as you lot have made the decision for me


----------



## JW3

Guider - go on have a surprise       so excited for you      

Things had been going ok here as had 1 regular cycle where it looked like I have ov'd - woohoo    Then back to reality, don't know if it is the stress of DH possibly be made redundant, and seems a real possibility this time    No ovulation this month so booked to see the GP on 4th April to get some bloods and possibly private referral, think we are going to have a go for number 2


----------



## guider

jenny - goodluck trying for number 2, hope you get refered quickly by your GP


----------



## Clare R

Guider - dont worry I'm trying to take it wasy when not travelling. I'm working from home & its a struggle to stay awake in the afternoon and evenings!! Think i'm catching up from all that travel. I did have cabin fever on Sunday so made DH take me out for day. did 5.5miles walk but felt good for doing it, even though I slept in car on way home   . I wouldn't find out the flavour but that's because I want a surprise to look forward to. Most of my friends found out though so its def personal choice. 

Jenny - good luck going for number 2, how exciting. Are you going to ask to go back on Puregon? At least you know it works for you  

Tama - No news on MIL. We have a big legal battle now to have her declared deceased needing UK and SPanish lawyers. Have been warned it will cost a fortune but we cant sit in limbo land. We dont have power of attourney to access accounts so have to pay for some of her bills etc ourselves. All a big mess and quite a burden on DH. Thanks for asking though. Cant believe Harrison & Ava are 5 months soon. Where has that time gone?? Good luck with the weaning   . Meant to ask, do you still speak to Daisy? If so, say hi.

Well scan tomorrow morning and very nervous but also slightly excited, hope I dont come down to earth with a big bang. Normally i go thinking the worse to these scans but going for PMA this time. Will just be glad when its hear so we know one way or another if its likely to be viable or not.


----------



## guider

clare - will be thinking of you tomorrow, keep


----------



## JW3

Clare - good luck              hope everything goes really well 

Yes I will be asking for the puregon, no more clomid for me ever no way, even though it will cost us a lot more pennies that is decided.  I think in my PCT you can get clomid on NHS for number 2 but don't think puregon but guess I will find out.


----------



## malbec

Clare - Massive congrats on the BFP! Hope all is going well and you saw the heartbeat  Sorry to hear no update on your MIL.

Trixxi - J9 wanted to take a break from FF as plans for tx were put on hold due to job problems if I remember rightly.

Guider - how's everything going? Woman's prerogative to decide on finding out sex or not I think!

Tama - how are your two getting on? How are you? You always do all the personals and never add 'AFM' - we wanna hear about YOU 

Jenny - good luck with the drugs and TTC #2!

AFU - all going well here, think we've cracked the weaning, they have 3 solid feeds a day and down to 3 milk feeds a day - it was hard work to start with but getting easier now! Plus now they are 6 months old we can introduce eggs, dairy, wheat, meat, fish, lentils & pulses etc - did the first three all this week and going to introduce all the rest over the coming few weeks so my plan is by the time they are 7 months they'll have a full varied diet and can have mini portions of pretty much most of the meals we have. They are doing really well - STeph now rolling too as of yesterday (27 weeks) - Ada been rolling since 17 weeks! Love that they are different though. Steph is mega pleased with herself on her new found skills! They can both sit up for very short periods so we're practising that now, and they are in a good routine which helps save my sanity!

Lots of love all. xxx


----------



## guider

malbec - sounds like the weaning is going great, the problem we had when we started was Sammy took to food great and was soon on 4 meals a day, he also liked snacks in between, unfortunately something went wrong with the milk and it ended up for a while with 
morning milk
breakfast
milk
snack
milk
lunch
milk
snack
milk
tea
milk
supper
bed milk
several more milks in the night
then start all over again the next day

life was constant eating, then he got really ill last summer and all he had for 2 weeks was milk which he kept bringing back, so i made the decision when we were finally starting to eat again there was no way i was letting him have so much milk as well as the food.


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 


Well had my scan on Wed when I was 6w2 and good news, saw a heartbeat. It was lovely and clear to see. Few tears from me & DH!! Got a pretty clear pic of eggy too.  Measured 5.2mm which was spot on for 6w2. Was lovely to see a heartbeat as only managed that with one other of my pg. We've decided to pay for another one at 8w5 to see if everything is ok, as its between 7 and 8 wks where I had probs the 1st time. Fingers crossed all will go ok. Sore boobs seem to have gone but have had bad nausea for about 10 days now, lasts most of the day, some day worse than others. Only been sick once though. No nausea today, nice to have a day off but also starts me worrying!! Some people are never happy hey!   


I've taken this week off work as a holiday, down in Wales so I can relax, get some sleep. 


Tama / KD - how long did you stay on Clexane & Prontogest for? My consultant has moved to a different Care hospital so Care are very vague about how long to stay on it all for. Told me to ask obstetrician but they THOUGHT I would be ok to stop prog at 12 wks, no need to wean off it. What were you advised about when to stop both. No mention of when to stop Clexane. 


Tama - will send you pm hun.


Malbec - wow sounds like you have got your 2 in a good routine, weaning sounds hard though!


Guider - sounds like you were on a permanent feeding merry go round there for a while!   


Jenny - you can appeal to your PCT. It takes about 2 months from start to finish but can be worth while. If you can put a good case forward they can be very understanding. I had probs with Seacroft after my 1st NHS IVF. They have same protocol for everyone there with drugs that dont work well with PCOS. As it didn't work well for me they just wanted to move to egg donor rather than different stimm drugs. I appealed to move to Care Mcr under a PCOS specialist. You just need your backing of the GP to complete the form. If you speak to PALS they will give you an e-mail address where you can send a personal letter to also be heard at your hearing which helps. I got my last 2 cycles moved. You & GP can explain the effects Clomid had on you & not suitable treatment for your body. Plus also the success you had with Puregon.  You should have a good chance if they fund Clomid and will save you and DH some money.


Clare xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Ladies,
Not sure if anyone remembers me, hello if you do xx

I just wanted to let you know that I got a VERY surpising BFP!  I heard of this happening to others, it is so bizarre. I wasn't even going to test, as I was convinced it was impossible.  My DS just turned 2 and I was thinking maybe to start FET in June, although I still didn't feel ready, so no appointments booked etc.

I'm 6 weeks and keeping everything crossed that we get to keep it.

PoDdy
Xx


----------



## guider

PoDdy - yes I do remember you, join the club, I am also  with a very shock surprise  (i'd even got the phone number of the clinic out to arrange starting again 
^congratulations^ it's an amazing feeling isn't it, did you get the same reaction as me? DH kept saying i had obviously done the test wrong 

Clare - great news on the scan, is it the progesterone pessaries you are asking about? my consultant last time around reduced them to half dose, then stopped completely at 12 weeks, i hated stopping them as i had it in my head that they were helping to keep things going, but he seemed to know what he was doing.


----------



## malbec

Clare - that is fantastic! Such an amazing feeling, so overwhelming. Hope your first trimester goes quickly and you can enjoy pregnancy 

Guider - OMG how did you cope with that? Must have been exhausting!

Podee - congrats on the miracle BFP!

Tama - how are things with you, Ava and Harrison?

Xxx


----------



## Tama

Claire I'm just thrilled for you congratulations. I was on clexane until 31 weeks and took the prontogest until 12 weeks. Hope next weeks scan is amazing for you xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Malbec how are things with you? How are Ada and Stephanie? Harrison and Ava are well just getting over colds and I'm trying hard to get rid of mine. We seem to muddle along and I'm enjoying time with them. Harrison rolled over on my birthday the other week and Ava rolled over today which is cool apart from now they do it but get stuck so I spend a lot of time turning them over lol I'm worried about Ava's head so going to get her looked at, she has a flat head and the cranial osteopath I saw said she needs a helmet but I really don't want to put her in one so going to see someone else. How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

Hoping there might be someone on here who can give me some advice?

Been to GP today and he's said he won't give me either a private or NHS referral for at least a year and won't even do any hormone tests until then either   

How has anyone else got on with this?  He was even saying I might need another lap & dye after the year has gone past!

I am really not sure whether I am ovulating or not so after a full year if I find out that I possibly haven't been ovulating at all it will have just been a whole waste of time.

Can anyone tell me what there experiences have been and maybe what I should do now other than pray I ovulate?  

Sorry for me post but very frustrated particularly when GP illustrated that miracles can happen by telling me of a couple that got pregnant with their sixth child following a vasectomy    yes that really helped


----------



## guider

Jenny - don't worry about the me post, we all need them sometimes
as for your GP the first question i would want to ask him was who did the vasectomy so that we can all avoid them, obviously didn't know what they were doing, or didn't get all the tests done afterwards to make sure it had worked,
then i would ask if the couple having the 6th child (who had obvioulsy decided they didn't want anymore) saw if as a positive miracle!

useful questions now!
is there another GP you can see at your practice? some can be mroe understanding than others
contact your private clinic and ask if they need a GP referal some don't
ask why your GP won't refer you privately as it won't impact his budget at all, some are even known (although luckily not many) to charge for the appointment when they arrange the referal as they class you as a private patient.
compain - firstly to practice manager, if not ask them what the local system for complaints is, usually PCT, the PALS (think it stands for patient advisory and liason services)
sorry i can't be anymore help, hope you can get sorted, don't forget to remind your GP that unfortunately we are on a journey where every year makes a difference to our success rate!


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Boy is it quiet on here   

Guider - how's things going? When's your next scan? did you decide to find out the flavour?

Jenny - your GP souds like a right   . Have you been on the pill or could you tell him you've been trying naturally since you've had Ben so want a referral? White lie wont hurt. Other option is to change GP or speak to PALS. They really are very helpful and can help you appeal against what he says. Does he not realise what yo have been through to have Ben and how hard it is just to contemplate trying again. Makes me mad. In terms of ovulation, clear blue digital ovulation tests are fab in my opinion. You can but a box of 20 for £41 in Boots but on e-bay normally about £20 to £25. Start using each morning from day 7 and see if you get smiley face (no need to study the lines getting darker). They helped me find out I wasnt ovulating & again helped me find out i was ovulating when my PCOS cleared up. Could be worth trying for a couple of months. 

Tama - thanks for drugs info. Prontogest is the worst, running out of space on my bum that isnt hard lumps now! Did you get a 2nd opinion on Ava's head?

Hi to everyone else inc J9, SF, Misty if you are lurking but not posting.   

AFM - had another scan on Sat at 8w5. Sonographer actually used the word perfect. We've never heard that in 5 years of IF!! Eggy now measures 20mm and was 1 day behind but told not to worry as was abdominal scan so can be out. Was panicking as my nausea and sickness disappeared last week. They are back with avengence now. DH had to go out for supplies today. Apart from that tiredness and headaches but obviously wouldnt change it for world. We're very nervous still. 9 weeks today so praying the 12 wk scan milestone goes ok. Hospital have backlog so scans wk 14 but mw called today to say they squeezed me in at 11w2 for 12w scan as need to see obsetrician sooner rather than later given had 3 mc and my meds i'm on. 

Keep you're fingers crossed for me girls!!


----------



## Clare R

I've just pushed the boat out and got a ticker. Hope that's not a jinx


----------



## guider

clare - congrats on the scan, sounds like everything is going amazing for you, enjoy every moment.

AFM
friday was very hard going, 
DHs parents came to look after sammy, they are never brilliant with him, but this time sammy was good with them and played happily, but when i went upstairs to go to the toilet before leaving (hadn't even mentioned going yet in front of sammy) he started screaming, we tried biscuits, tv and going outside to play, but nothing worked, in the end i had to just leave him screaming, i cried all the way to the hospital as i have never had to leave him in such a state before not even when he was starting nursery
the scan was almost an hour late, i know can't be helped, but when all i could think was what was going on with sammy at home could have done without it  
the scan seemed long, not fully convinced she knew what she was doing as it was like she was talking herself through it, 'there are 2 bones there, that's good, now we're going to try and look at the .... no can't see that at the moment, lets try and see.... oh the ... looks good' etc etc
unfortunately it seems baby is faceless as she couldn't see it and has rebooked me(no date yet but needs to be done before 23 weeks) not worried about the lack of face as me and DH both saw a lovely looking face towards the end, wonder if she just wants someone else to doublecheck everything she has done.
i said i didn't want to know the flavour, she said she couldn't see anyway!

got home sammy was fine, which i knew he would be by then, 
but then poppa showed just why sammy doesn't think much of them, sammy has an a3 book of colouring pics, poppa coloured one in on his own and wouldn't let sammy join in! 

so only 4 more scans to go
looks like this little one is going to have had more than sammy in the end


----------



## JW3

J9 - really lovely to hear from you and glad that the job is going well    great news about the regular cycles too.  Glad you are having fun and good luck with the trying naturally     

Clare - so pleased to see your ticker and glad that everything is going well

Feeling ok here, I actually ended up being a bit relieved about what the GP said because I think I'm not really up for all that again just yet or maybe never.  Maybe all this is just part of the realisation that its just going to be the 3 of us.

Had a good day at work running an event for the women's network of the company I work for, had a really inspirational woman speaking with loads of good ideas and stuff.  Still seems you can't have it all, a lot of the senior women where I work seem to have house husbands now and that is how they manage it.


----------



## Tama

Claire, I'm thrilled for you CONGRATULATIONS        Keep us posted just love hearing how you are getting on   xx

J9, so lovely to hear from you hun    Great news that the job is going so well, and excellent news about the regular cycles. I always have my fingers crossed for you   xx

Jenny, glad you are feeling okay about things and lovely that things are going well at work. xx

Guider, sorry you had a bad time leaving Sam, poor little man not being aloud to do his own colouring!   Hope you manage to get someone else to do the next scan! I had a lady like that once she totally freaked me out. Harrison always hid his face from the scanners! xx

SF, sending you a HUGE bunch of     xx

Malbec, how are you hun? How are Stephanie and Ada? I'm about to start weaning so need so tips   I've been giving them a little baby rice which Ava loves and will eat the lot but Harrison turn his nose up like I'm feeding him dog food   Hope you are all well xx

PoDdy, hope everything is going well for you hun   xx

Trixxi, always think about you sweetie, hope you are okay.    xx

TK, hope you and the boys are doing well hun xx

Misty, how are you hun? Hope everything is going well xx

KDB, hope you are well hun. Are you coming back to the UK or have you moved for good? Hope Daniel is well xx

AFM, everything is going well. Harrison and Ava just had their 3rd lot of jabs which was a nightmare, should have known Friday the 13th wasn't a good day for it! My lovely friend Dee came with me which was a total blessing as normally there are 2 nurses one to hold and one to stick, but she was on her own so Dee held them, she stuck them and I cuddle them after. Poor Harrison got the runs soon after (Ava had them too but seemed to pass quickly) Harrison still has very loose poo's (sorry TMI) so keeping an eye on him. Ava had developed flat head syndrome   it's at the back just on one side but I saw a cranial osteopath and she said it needed a helmet, some we are takign her on the 30th to have it looked at. There seem to be two camps, NHS /GPs that say it will pop out and then the specialists and osteopaths say unless it is mild/less that 6% this will not happen and it will stay flat. I hate the idea of her having to wear one and it makes me very   thinking about it but I also don't want her to be 16 with a flat head and crying about it when it will be too late to fix. Feel really torn over it and just want them to say its okay leave it but don't think they will   Anyway apart from that we are all well. Will be starting weaning in a couple of weeks all tips welcome and if anyone has a 'plan' on how to introduce foods etc that would be great   Right it's 11am, I've only had a coffee and am still in my pj's!! Love to all xx


----------



## guider

tama - it didn't worry us in the least at the scan as we could see the face, she just seemed to be looking the other way i think, seemed a really odd woman actually, so hopefully the next one will know what she is doing 

sorry to hear about Ava's flat head syndrome, are there any forums out there that you can talk to other people who have been through similar, it is so hard having to make decisions on what to do all the time
as for weaning, it all depends on whetehr you make stuff yourself or buy jars or go down the baby-led weaning route, well this is what everyone says, but we stayed relaxed, took things as they came and we obvoiusly did something right as sammy eats anything, including hot chilli when i didn't realise that was what it was in the freezer! today sammy isn't 100% and nurseries first comment was he didn't finish all his food when normally they say he has had 2nds, 3rds and sometimes even 4ths!


----------



## guider

Just thought I would let you know about the exciting day I had on Saturday!

Firstly before making anyone panic everything is fine, however I did spend the day at  A+E

I woke in the morning with some pains in my back just below my shoulder which by the time I got in the shower were worse, and by the time I had eaten breakfast I was almost in tears with, by now they were around the side and front, nothing major, only hurt when i moved or breathed 
I took some paracetamol and carried on as normal (well very slowly!)
we went to look at a new car for Duncan at a garage (don't remember which one they all look the same to me) by the hospital straight after I took the paracetamol and as when we came out they still hadn't had much effect we stopped the car shopping and detoured to A+E
The hospital were great, while I was there I had the usual BP done, blood tests, ecg, x-ray (they were worried about clots and the x-ray was the quickest way to check being less risk to baby to treat me quickly than the radiation causes) I also wandered up and down the corridor with an oxygen monitor, think I shocked them as even after 4 journeys up and down my reading was still 100% which they expect virtually everyones to go down!

Unfortunately the final conclusion was inconclusive!
I don't have any infections - I think they would have liked to find an infection just so they had an answer and could give me antibiotics.
They can't find a clot, although have advised me if the pain gets worse or I get short of breath to go back immediately as they don't like to test any further with me being pregnant unless the other tests had shown up more likelyhood.

So they finally said Pleurisy - inflammation of the lungs, as they couldn't find anything else to say!
This has no treatment other than painkillers.

the strange thing is I woke this morning with no pain, not something to complain about I know, but just assumed that there would still be something there, as the day went on I got a bit tight chested but then what do you expect by the end of wandering around the supermarket etc, so am just making sure i take things easy!

So as I said at the beginning of the message, I am fine, nothing to worry about, just thought I would update you


----------



## JW3

Guider - I hope you are feeling much better     

Tama - I hope that Ava's hospital appointment goes well      good luck with the weaning.  I bought some bags of frozen fruit, mango, cherries etc. which I could just let defrost and mash from frozen, almost as good as fresh, cheaper than babyfood and miles less hassle than fresh.  Also kept a big tub of plain yoghurt to add the fruit to (although that might have been after 6 months?  I've forgotten it all now).  Ben was too hungry and impatient for baby led weaning, loved cucumber but couldn't get enoguh of it in fast enough.


----------



## guider

thanks for asking Jenny - i am feeling fine, it was really weird as i expected to wake with pain on sunday, but nothing, just making sure i take it as easy as i can (with a sammy to chase around  )


----------



## JW3

Guider - that is good news, hope the next 18 weeks go really well for you.


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,


Guider - sounds like a bit of a do! Glad all is OK though.


Jenny - sounds like you are having to do a lot of thinking at the moment! Remind me why it is you don't want to try Clomid again? Is it the other drug that worked for you with conceiving Ben? Have you tried doing the ovulation pee sticks to see if you are getting the LH surge about 2 weeks before your period starts? Outrageous that your doctor wants you to wait a year when you have already been through all this to have Ben. If you decide you do want their help I would try and see a different doc at the surgery and ask them to refer you. If you can get a locum doc you might increase your chances?!


Tama - I have loved the 'Weaning Made Easy' book by Rana Conway for following a plan to introduce meals (based on what age you start 4, 5 or 6 months it gives you a plan for what to introduce when), meal plans and recipe ideas... got it from Amazon. It promotes combining purees to start with but including finger foods and encouraging self feeding too. We started at 20 weeks and took it very slowly. In hindsight I think I could have waited until they were actually 5 months and done it a little quicker. We had it cracked before they were 6 months old (the girls having 3 solids meals a day and dropping 2 milk feeds so only 3 milk feeds a day) - did a week of baby rice once per day, then introduced a 'lunch meal' second week of baby rice + pear or carrot puree, then each week built up amount in meals and number of meals until we got to 3 meals a day including 3 portions of starchy food, 3+ portions of veg or fruit and (once they turned 6 months old) 1-2 portions of protein (meat/fish/egg/lentils or pulses). I try and cook extra of whatever we're having - e.g. if we have jacket potatoes one night I put one in for them and give half of it to them the next day and freeze half for another day, or if we have roast dinner I puree up some of the leftover meat and also cook extra veg - puree some and keep some for finger foods (e.g. steamed green beans or roasted root veg). I love it when they take to finger foods but it takes sooo long and is so messy that it can be frustrating. Also I think going from bottle feeding I am used to having a good idea exactly how much they consume and have come to realise that purely BLW wouldn't have been for me as I would have stressed about whether they were eating enough.


Let me know if you want me to PM you the meal plans from the book I got and I'll see what I can do 


xxx


----------



## JW3

Thanks Malbec   

I am using ov tests and/or fertility monitor and it does look like I might have ovulated this month     feeling quite positive about everything at the moment


----------



## guider

Jenny - great to hear you are feeling  about things this month,  things stay that way

anyone want a cold?
yes another one


----------



## trixxi

Hi girlies   


How is everyone doing??  Whats been happening, any gossip!!!


Tama..... hows things with you and your babies?? life must be pretty hectic for you now! thanks for always asking for me, i know i havent been on much but do think about you all alot....   Do you still speak to Daisy?? how is she getting on??


J9 ..... sending you big     ..  hope your well and happy   


SF ........ I know your having a tough time just now hunni ....  I am still around if you want to have a blether...    xx


Guider .... congrats on  #2 thats amazing news!! hope your keeping well


Claire .... congratulations!!  how are you doing ?? xx


jenny .... hope your well xx


AFM ... Life just seems to be trundling on at the mo, I had decided to back to uni to study midwifery, my life long passion and hope to one day become one, I even spoke to the university about a place now I am a "mature" student!  and things were looking good but as you know my hubby's health hasn't been great and he lost his job last year, so I have put those plans on the back burner for someday maybe but probably not!  
Hubby has had all sorts of complications since injuring his back but now we know whats wrong we are starting to make adjustments, good news is doctor says he will improve by the time hes 50   ...  hes just turned 40....  so I am now working hard with my business and also working at night managing my  brothers company so things are hectic.  Really just doing as much as I can to earn money to pay the bills.  I have no plans for babies anymore    after mc  sept last year, i just cant put myself thru it anymore.. i just hope that i dont wake up in 10 years and regret my desicion   


Life isnt all doom and gloom though  ...    my son is 15 now and doing his exams, he is amazing,  works hard and is looking like he will do quite well, hoping to go to uni to do engineering.  Hes now playing the bagpipes and his teacher has said in 30 years he has only seen a handful of pipers with as much talent as my son so I am incredibly proud!! 


I cant believe how many of the original girls have now gone on to have baby number two.  


Anyway thats enough from me!!


----------



## guider

trixxi - sounds like you are keeping very busy, you must have been soo happy when your son decided to take up the bagpipes  sounds like the practising has paid off and he is doing well at it

AFM
hope you can all hear me as it is very quiet around here (i've lost my voice  )
another cold, i seem to be going from one to the next at the moment


----------



## guider




----------



## trixxi

Guider .... I take it that means your having a wee boy??!!! congratulations hunni   hope your keeping well xx


----------



## guider

trixxi - yes you guessed right, i didn't know whether to find out or not, i think the main problem was that i had told dh i didn't want to know (mostly because i didn't last time but he did and he won) then i think i was just being akward, i started to think i wanted to know, but felt  changing my mind.
i'm keeping ok, don't have a cold at this precise moment (don't say it too loud, think i have gone almost 24 whole hours without a sneeze or sniff now!) but was at doctors friday as spent last week (on holiday  ) hardly able to walk half the time, seems the pains i have had in my bum for about as long as i can remember are probably sciatica and bump is not helping, (carrying sammy around i'm sure has no impact whatsoever!)
but as always i keep plodding on, not much else you can do is there!


----------



## trixxi

Hey guider...


A wee brother for Sammy how lovely!  Sciatica is awful, have suffered myself with it, but not whilst pg that must be tough going.  Sounds like you need to be eating kiwi fruit for the cold, might help keep it at bay!


where is everyone??


HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO??


----------



## JW3

Trixxi    so lovely to hear from you    

Guider - great news on the new baby     hope you are feeling well now   

All good here, I think I have managed to get over a lot of stuff and I'm moving on with my life.  Good news is I've got another job interview coming up and hopefully another on the cards as well so I will get myself out of this rubbish job sooner or later      Ben is fabulous as always


----------



## MistyW

Just a quickie...


Clare - Any news? Am thinking of you xxx


SF -   


xxx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies
I have been thinking about you all i just needed a break from here and the hole TCC bussiness
I hope everyone is wel
Congrats to everyone who have had there babies and to u all that now have your 1/2 BFP  Fantastic news!
Hugs and    for you all
Tc
Katie xxx


----------



## guider

Katie - great to see a post from you, hope you are keeping well


----------



## serenfach

Hi all   Just passing.. wanted to see how you're all doing. Think about you all often.  Thanks for the replies/hugs/advice etc.. much appreciated. Still waiting for it to get easier to be honest, but it's also very complicated now, too. LONG story..   
ANYhoo.. great news from Claire and Guider     Congrats, both.  Jenny.. Tama.. Malbec.. KdB.. Misty.. Trixxi..Katie..  good to read about you all getting on and doing well.  J9.. great to 'hear' from you    Poddy.. I remember you.. congrats! 
I often pass by for a quick read but I never have chance to reply. I'll come by again soon and catch up properly.  Really sorry if I missed anyone out.  
Keep safe everyone.. love, me Xx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Misty - lovely to hear from you. Been wondering where you are. So we're still waiting on a name and pic of your new baby boy    

Guider- congrats on another boy. How exciting. Any name ideas yet? hope you're coping ok in this heat.

SF - lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear you're still having a bad time. If you want to share, rant or whatever we're all here to listen. Cant believe Issac is 1. Did you have nice party for him?   

Tama - are you lurking hun?? Did you get a 2nd opinion on Ava's head? Hope all is ok.

J9 - how's the job?

Jenny - how's things with you? Any job joy?

DK - nice to hear from you, its been a while. Hope you are ok.

Trixxi - how's things with you? good on you for studying midwifery.

Well been awol for a bit but back now Been really suffering with all day and all night sickness both nausea and actually being sick anywhere between 2 and 4 times a day. I shouldnt complain but it was really wearing me down and making it hard to function. Last couple of days its started to subside a bit. Also have low sugar so have to eat rich tea biscuits quite alot, cardboard!! We also had a disastarous NT scan. Fold was higher end of normal but bloods were way of the scale so got a 1 in 5 risk for downs, edwards & patteau. It was a massive shock and the worst couple of weeks of my life. We went ahead with cvs as knew eggy couldn't survive with edwards or patteau. Thank god we got the all clear. All of eggy's chromosomes have ben checked and they're fine. They obviously know the sex of eggy now but we have resisted for a surprise. 

Off for a long jubilee weekend to our house in Wales, cant wait. Hoping weather will be good enough to hit the beach.

xx


----------



## guider

SF - great to hear from you, sorry to hear things aren't improving much yet, as Clare said, if you need to rant and rave feel free that's what we are here for

Clare - so far the names list has been narrowed down, it's definately not going to be Samuel 
hope you are getting throught he sickness ok
it must have been awful what you have been through with the NT scan, hope you are keeping ok, and managing to stay calm/relaxed through it all


----------



## serenfach

Hey *Claire, Guider*   Thanks, ladies. Let's just say my life was complicated before we even had Isaac [fert reasons the biggest issue, obviously] but now? WOW. That word pretty much sums it up in a nutshell. My life is the complete opposite to what it was this time last year. I had it all.. I was a [relatively] new wife, a new mother, had a wonderful husband, a miracle was given to us.. I had a good job with prospects, money in the bank and a wonderful future [hope filled] ahead of me - we were even supposed to be back at the fert clinic this month [planned last year] to see if we could have a little brother or sister for Isaac. Now - my estranged husband lives with another woman 2 streets away [which is indescribably painful to live with every day] I was made redundant [within 2 weeks of him leaving last year] and I'm still really struggling to find work - I have no one solid or dependable [lots of reasons] to have Isaac for me to work full time anyway!? I'm skint, I look 10 years older than I am, I can't put any weight back on, I have terrible dreams every other night of my life, my son constantly calls for his dad - he worships him - and I miss my husband so much it's still destroying me and it's just not getting any easier. SO.. yeah.. my rant in a nutshell. All I can do is accept things the way they are and keep going. I refuse to lie down and give up [there was a time for a while where I might have] but not now 

Isaac is fine though  He'll be 2 in July [OMG! where did the time go?] and he's just awesome Xx He's really finding his feet now.. the 'terrible twos' tantrums reared their ugly [but equally as funny] head about 3/4 months ago [started early.. typical!] but it's all good. I thought I would really struggle on my own with him, but compared to the first 12 months of his life with the bowel problems, reflux, the colic, the NO sleep and his unwillingness to travel by car/bus - even pram, this time with him now is no hardship in comparison.. in fact, when I think back to those 11/12 months, he is a 'walk in the park' now. He's not talking yet [says a few words] but he's in front with everything else. I think he just has a lazy mouth to be honest. I'll have to find a recent pic and post it.. he's changed so much. He has SO MUCH hair it's crazy and I refuse to cut it, I love it and it suits him. He even has a girlfriend in creche [ahem! - he's not going out on his own till he's 30 so he best make the most of it now LOL] He's just wonderful and even though things have ended up the way they have, he was meant to be here. Everything happens for a reason, whether we understand it 'at the time' or not


----------



## JW3

SF       its really difficult to find suitable jobs at the moment isn't it     so sorry to hear everything you've been going through and I am really hoping things change around for you soon     

Hello everyone   

I won't stop long as gots loads of work and studying to sort at the moment   

Mixed news on the job front, I may be getting redundancy but before any decision on that I have to reapply for my job except I am reapplying for 3 different jobs not my original one.  So one way or the other I should have a different job, shame is I have to wait until August to find out what is going to happen so going to do my best to get on with my life and forget about it after this weekend which have spent a lot of time filling forms in to reapply for a job   

Spoke to my tutor on Sunday and he says I've got to get my studying finished so going to try and have a really big push over the next few weeks so might not be around for a bit.


----------



## guider

Jenny - good luck with work, hope everything gets sorted

SF - sorry to say from what I've heard they don't start the terrible twos early, I've known a lot of people who think they do, then they turn 2 and it gets worse, really hope he has started them early for you and this isn't true, Sammy can certainly throw a right strop when he wants to and there is no reasoning with him, so we're in a similar boat that I hope they don't get worse when he finally reaches 2.
Hope you manage to find work soon as well, we have to put Sammy in nursery as I don't have anyone to have him either, my family are 3hours away and last time DH parents had him (who are 1.5hours away as well) he screamed wo much when I left him I cried all the way to the hospital


----------



## kdb

SF   ... I wish I had a magic wand to make things better for you    You are an amazing, strong woman - I have always treasured your advice here on FF - and you deserve a life full of goodness.  I hope that things improve for you soon      Much love xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MistyW

Another quickie...


Claire - I am so relieved, I was getting worried about you!!! Baby boy, called Douglas.  I will get a pic on here soon    xxx


SF - I believe in karma, any woman that shacks up with a married man, especially one that has a beautiful baby boy, will never find true happiness xxx


Gotta go...........


Love to all xxx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well, its rather quiet on here now  

I just wanted to share i got my    3weeks ago, bloods all looking great had scan 2 weeks ago and all fine  got another on friday 29th  Sooooo excited,     this is a sticky one  xx


----------



## JW3

DK - that is fabulous news - lots and lots of positive vibes for you             good luck for your next scan, pls drop back in and let us know how you get on        Hope this is the one for you after such a long wait


----------



## guider

DK  
sending lots of sticky vibes your way, when are you due?


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the replies, ladies             
CONGRATS! *Katie*.. lots of  vibes coming your way XxXxX


----------



## DK

Thanks ladies 

Last bloods were 20552 lol so all good 

This sickness is making me fill yuk  Really bad, i lost 5.5lb this week its soooooo bad 

All worth it though 

My Edd is 10th feb, Day after me mummys bday lol  may change though at scan on friday, my LMP was 30/4/12 but cause i am every 35+ and they say was late implater im about 2weeks out from LMP, We shall see friday hey lol 

How is everyone?xxx

Guider how is your pregnancy going?xxx


----------



## kdb

Wow, DK!!!  Exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Many congratulations xoxo


----------



## guider

DK – I can just about promise you your EDD will change, particularly once the NHS get involved with Sammy I ended up with 3 different dates and none of them were right
Thanks for asking how my pregnancy is going, the actual pregnancy is fine, however this time around I have been hit hard by sciatica, I’ve had it probably for as long as I can remember but have always ignored it, unfortunately my leg can only give out completely so many times before something needs doing, the doctor says I need physio, but the waiting list is long so won’t be this side of pregnancy, by which time should have improved anyway. Midwife said if it gets really bad then she may be able to refer me somewhere else, at the time I saw her I had my ankle strapped up as well as I had done my ankle in due to my leg giving way so much, I was having a day I couldn’t carry Sammy at all and could hardly walk, let alone manage stairs, so dreading how bad she thinks it needs to get.
The strange thing is I think my body is collecting all the pain together to throw at me at one go, this might sound bad, but it is worse when DH is around, sounds stupid, but it means I can keep going when it is just me and Sammy, but when DH is around I can sit and do nothing.


----------



## DK

Thanks ladies  x Hope ur all well x   

Guider: Thats what DHs are for, let him look after u and ur lil men, try and rest hun  sounds painful  xx
This is NHS to start with hun this is a nat bfp, there keeping great eye on us  first scan dated us to 4days out so we shall see what happens friday lol  xxx


----------



## guider

dk - hope all is still going ok, goodluck for friday


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone. Well, it's been quite some time since I was on here and DK's amazing news has brought me back.

I just wanted to share that little Adam is now 19 months old and is doing fantastically well. I had his hair cut this week (sad to lose his beautiful baby curls) as he was pulling his hair out in clumps   

We're back in contact with Barts as I have one    left and we are thinking of trying to save up to use it. Well, I say back in contact.. I have been emailing and calling for a month and I still haven't actually spoken to anyone that can actually give us some information about how we get referred/prices etc.

I've had a quick scan on the thread and wanted to give a huge congratulations to everyone who have recently had their number 2 babies - can't believe it!

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## JW3

Bellini - so lovely to hear from you and I'm so pleased to read that Adam is doing well    good luck with going for more tx


----------



## malbec

Hi all, Sorry I have been quiet - I get chance to come on and read the posts every so often but then rarely have time left to post myself!

SF - sorry to hear what a hard time you're having at the moment. What a horrible situation for you to have been put in with your DH finding another woman and stupidly thinking that he'll be happier - in all the cases I have seen of husband abandoning wife and kids for initially exciting new relationship they usually end up miserable. Keep your chin up hun, head held high and I hope the pain eases over time (preferably helped by some lovely great hunk sweeping you off your feet when you're ready...). I am glad little Isaac is keeping you going and making you smile every day no doubt! Wow 2 years old soon hey? Crazy stuff.

DK - great news on your BFP and all the best for your scan tomorrow. Will that be 8 wks?

Bellini - good luck with trying your little frostie!

Big hello to Tama, J9, Jenny, Clare, Guider, Trixxi and everyone I've inadvertently missed.

AFM - all good here, tiring but good! Ada & Steph are 9 months old now - here's the pic I put on ** on their 9 month 'birthday' (see below)... they sleep well and still have 2 naps a day so I can't complain. Some mealtimes are a hassle but other times they eat like a dream! Trying to strike a balance between letting them feed themselves and making sure they actually have enough food (they get frustrated and bored sometimes feeding themselves, plus drop a lot on the floor, and equally at times with me feeding them so combination seems to work best!). I've had a quiet week so am feeling a bit bored TBH, plus finances are tight at the moment to say the least so that's a bit stressful. Should just about be OK til I go back to work late September (in meantime will be doing 1 day a week in Aug and Sept til I go back properly - using the rest of my KIT days allowance), I took the girls round to the childminder last week to discuss a settling in plan for September with her and I still feel happy about everything so hopefully when it comes round I will be ready to return to work! In the meantime am trying to enjoy this precious time I have with the little sausages! Ada pulled herself up to standing for the first time yesterday and she is crawling really well now. Steph can shuffle about on her bum and can push herself backwards round the wooden floor. We need to child-proof a bit more very soon!










Lots of love all,

Mel x


----------



## JW3

Malbec - your two girls are adorable        hope you have a lovely time the rest of your mat leave    its rubbish when you run out of money isn't it, I remember the last few paychecks which said I actually owed my employer money    we just went to the library a lot


----------



## serenfach

Good luck, Bellini      

Thanks, Malbec  You're a doll Xx And _wow_ your girls are just beautiful! You have been truly blessed 

Hey Jenny, Guider, DK and everyone else


----------



## DK

Malbec: them girl are just yummy, sooooo cute  As for things to do, i no only to well what its like to be skint Dh has been outa work over 1yr will be 2 at xmas as much as i love him being home and helping me with jack with my op and now being so poorly with pregnancy, money is tight, i no the girls are younger than jack, but maybe take them to park, feed the ducks, the libuary, jack loved when he was younger just long walks, sorry if thats not much help! Hope ur all doing ok xx

Sf lovely to see u and that Handsom young dude of yours, i often check on ** for u and new pics(nosey bugger i am i no lol) Hope ur doing ok sweety xx

Jenny, How r u and ur lil man doing?xx

Guider, hows everything?how u feeling?xx

Belini yay hello u on here lol, i no he spoken on ** but thanks again  and how did u miss it indeed lol  Good news about trying again with ur    hope u have much more better luck with that than getting through to barts., Booooo them!!    x x

   to everyone else

AFM: well went for scan friday, All dated fine(although not as far as i though about 6days out) all fine, baby there, yolk there, all ment to be there was there YES including heartbeat of 156bpm OMG they said thats a fantastic heart rate and have cut my odds down now to only 8% of anything bad happening  so    hey, Went and had my booking in app at hospital, lots of forms and paperwork, im VERY dyhydrated she gave me higher does folic acid, also vit D as so bad and wants me to start taking asprin which im alittle unsure against to be honest so thoughts on that would be good ladies! i no it helps with ladies who had mc but surley thining the blood to the baby could also cause mc? i did ask she said no dev not but if i start bleeding on it theyd stop it asap i was like mmmmmm not sure now,    Booked in for another scan this thurs just cause everytime they scan me im not as far as we think and cause dyhydrated i think  looking forward to seeing my cookie again  
   Love to you all xx


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies hope you all remember me well i had nancie on the 13th july last year and shes comeing up to one now and i havent been ttc as i didnt want any more children as i have 3 but ive just found out in 6 weeks pregnant lol it was a shock as it took me 5 yrs to have her and i had ivf so i guess miracles do happen  i just wanted to share this all with you so please dont ever give up hope of ttc...no matter how long it takes you do get there in the end......u no wot i actually carnt believe it as we only had a bit of the other onece and this has happend  i just dont no wear were all going to sleep now hahaha.......hope your all ok xxx


----------



## serenfach

GREAT news, *CU!* Congrats, babe Xx  Nice to 'see' you here again, btw. Hope it all goes really well for you Xx


----------



## kdb

DK - I was on low-dose asprin (75mg) through to 31w as well as Clexane (a blood thinner).  During pg you want your blood to be nice and thin.  I also took 25ug of Vit D and extra folic acid throughout the pg (and whilst b/f too).

CU - WOW!  Wonderful news!  Congratulations   

SF


----------



## guider

CU  i think there are a few of us who were trying for what felt like forever for number one and by some miracle have got  naturally 2nd time around


----------



## JW3

CU - congratulations - woohoo        hope everything goes well

DK - glad everything is going well   

J9 - not sure if you are reading, but I am often thinking about you and I hope your new job is going well (although probably not so new now)   

All ok here, Ben is fab, work is ok, nearly finished studying and am managing to get on with my life now.


----------



## MistyW

CU (Jimmy!) and DK  - WOWOWOWOWOW!!!! Congratulations to both of you!!!

I am over the moon for you both, I think this requires the banana dance xxx


----------



## MistyW

PS Clare - How are things? x


----------



## malbec

Hi everyone, sorry been rubbish at posting, I like seeing your updates even if I don't always get chance to reply!

Jenny - glad Ben is doing well and work is OK. Any more discussions on TTC between you and DH? What are your feelings on it at the moment?

SF - love the profile pic of Isaac! What a proper little boy he is now! Hope there are some good people around you in your life helping you keep your chin up.

CU - congrats on the surprise BFP! Good luck with your pregnancy and baby #4!

DK - glad all is looking good! If I were you I would go with whatever the docs recommend, they don't suggest things without good reason 

Guider - how are you feeling now?

Misty/KDB/J9/Clare - Hello!

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

All good here - the girls are fab, if exhausting now they are on the move (am not convinced that 'it gets easier' applies with twins - they were relatively easy babies and now I can't leave the room for a minute without coming back to find one of them pulling themselves up on a child un-friendly shelf and the other waggling a wire about! Monkeys!) I'm feeling ready to go back to work although the idea is still a bit overwhelming and I don't think I'll ever feel organised and on top of things ever again - will I be 'winging it' for the next 20 years?!

xxx


----------



## guider

Hi Malbec - i think when it comes to children (be it twins, or less or more) anyway who says they are comepltely organised and know exactly what they are doing is lying, we are all 'winging it' and hopefully doing a great job, well that's what i have to keep telling myself!
thanks for asking, i'm feeling generally ok, still got sciatica, as you can imagine feeling somewhat exhausted being  with a sammy to chase around.
we've spent the weekend at the inlaws, sometimes all you want to do is scream at people, FIL seems to think that it is ok to empty glass bottles at the dining table and blowing into them, i have no issues with games and playing music etc, but he will be the first to complain when sammy decides at meal times he doesn't want to eat because he wants to play games.
you would think when i commented on this for lunch saturday that it wouldn't happen again, but oh no lunch today as well!!!
i also had problems when they got back from church, i was sat inside with the patio door firmly closed even though it was roasting hot, WHY? DH was out cutting their grass for them, and it is easier to stop sammy going out as otherwise he wants to help, so when they got in i explained this to them, so what does FIL do, any guesses, yes you got it, goes out and leaves patio doors open, then starts saying it isn't safe for sammy to be out there as he is chasing the lawnmower around

as this is the first time we have seen them for any length of time since christmas (can't remember if i told you all about the 20minute visit a couple of weeks ago) you would think they would want to make the most of their time with the little man, but when they finally got back from church and had eaten lunch FIL went upstairs and played on his computer for a couple of hours, then complains when we are leaving saying why so soon!


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls, remember me.


I still get updates from this thread so I have been reading every now and again   


Lovely to see that some of the old faces are back again and posting, even though a lot of you have been successful once  (and now a few that have been naturally surprised   ) and things have been hard for others, it shows that you can stick together and offer support no matter what or how much time has past or the fact that it's fertility/baby related or not


----------



## JW3

Shellebell - lovely to hear from you    how are you doing?

Malbec - good luck for getting sorted for going back to work - that is one thing that will get easier over time even if the twins don't    we are ttc naturally but I m not that hopeful and we're not putting a right lot of effort into it so I'm not sure its going to work out, don't feel up for having the battle with my GP yet about getting referred    I am also trying to keep it a bit quieter this time so not posting much about it.


----------



## Shellebell

I'm good thanks Jenny.
Time to move on with the tx's and   for a natural miracle so about to start on the adoption route, well once I am in my new job and settled a little


----------



## JW3

Good luck with adoption hope it all goes well


----------



## Shellebell

Thanks hun
I say Hi and everyone does a runner


----------



## malbec

Hi Shellebelle, it's quite a quiet thread these days! We still read and post but less often  good luck in your adoption journey! X


----------



## guider

I'm still floating around, but things are hectic here at the moment, bump is still growing and I'm still working as well as chasing around sammy and now a cat as well!!!
shellebell - hope the adoption journey is going well


----------



## DK

Hi ladies
Im still here just been in hospital in the last week but home now, all seems ok i hope, keeping good eye on me as probs with my kidneys, liver, my diabetis and cortizole levels but seeing me alot more of me in clinics so all good 

BIG milestone no 2 today! I have reached 12weeks, 

Hope everyone is well, Thinking of u all, xx

Guider not long to go before no 2 is here  when u off on mat leave? how is lil man?xxx

Shell good luck with everything  xx   

    to everyone,    x Katie xx


----------



## guider

DK - glad to hear you are ok, and that they are keeping a close eye on you

I have 4 weeks to go, due 30th august, finishing work on the 14th, my boss actually discussed it with me a bit earlier than last time which was about 3pm on the day i was finishing!
littleman is doing fine, getting bigger, he seems to have had a growth spurt and gone upwards and inwards, so he is having trouble keeping his trousers up, he spent yesterday pulling them up repeatedly, thenfinally gave up, gave a big sigh and removed them!
we are having fun as a cat has just arrived in the family (bit sudden as some one DH works with was desperate) sammy is doing well with her, not screaming at her as much as expected, usually everytime he sees any animal it runs away from him as he gets soo excited, screams and shouts at it, runs at it and then cries when for some reason it doesn't stick around. although we did fall out tonight as he tried to drag the poor thing along by the collar. luckily she is very tolerant


----------



## JW3

DK - good luck with everything       great news about getting to the 12 week milestone     

Guider - loads of luck with everything       have a great time on mat leave   

All ok here just been really busy and trying not to think about fertility stuff much.


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies, just a flying visit but wanted to say hello to everyone.

Shell good luck with the adoption    xx

Guider only days now   Hope you are feeling okay and that you have a lovely delivery looking forward to your news   xx

Jenny good luck with ttc, really hope that you get your natural miracle    xx

Malbec hope you and the girls are well. Hope going back to work goes well for you   xx

Claire not sure how often you read but always thinking of you and really hoping everything is going well for you     xxx

J9 I know you have been off enjoying life but if you are reading know that I think of you often   and really hope you get your dream   xx

Trixxi how are you lovely? Really hope you are well, think of you often too   xx

KDB hope you and the lovely Daniel are well. Love looking at your photos of ** and seeing how he's grown    xx

Misty hope you and your little men are all well   xx

TK how are you hun? Hope you and the boys are well   xx

SF sending you a hug   and hoping you are well xx

Dk glad everything is going well for you xx

CU congrats hope you are getting on okay xx

Hoping I've covered everyone. Things are going well with us. Harrison and Ava are now 9 months and I have no idea how that has happened. Time goes too fast   I love watching them change but also feel sad that they will never be little tiny babies anymore. They are both on the move and pulling themselves up but not walking YET!! They are such lovely babies (even if I do say so myself   ) and I feel very very very blessed. Hope to get on more and catch up with you all soon. Until then lots of love and   

Tama xx


----------



## guider

Just a quick update from me
I am starting to feel like i am living at the hospital due to low waters and even more scans!
yesterday i was told they definately don't want me to go over due so will book me in for induction in 7-10days time, well obviously babybrain kicked in as it seems that 7-10days from yesterday is tomorrow  
we refused that as she didn't say it was that urgent and i think they just wanted to try and get me 'out the way' before the bank holiday, 
so now either something happens in the next week or i am booked in for next wednesday


----------



## malbec

Good luck Guider! Hope everything gets going naturally for you in the next week, though must be nice to kniw you won't go overdue


----------



## vickym1984

Havent posted in months

Guider-Good luck hun, will keep an eye on here for your BA

SF-Have seen your posts, I hope you are looking after yourself hun   

DK Fab news about reaching 12 weeks xx

Tama-Cant believe they are 9 months already xx

CU-wow natural BFP    I have a few other treatment friends that this has happened to after their first, its amazing xx

   to you all

We are all good here. Hannahs now 19.5 months, and a real toddler.  We are hoping to do treatment in the new year to have a sibling xx


----------



## JW3

Guider - good luck      

Vicky - good luck with having more tx    

Hi everyone else   

Just finsihing off my last bit of studying, maybe back in a week or so to do proper personals


----------



## trixxi

Hi all,


Tama --- how are you doing?? bet you have your hands full!! xx   


Jenny --- cant believe your still studying    it will be worth it though! xx


Guider, not long to go, how are you keeping? 


DK -- huge congratulations to you   


Shellebelle -- hi   


Wheres the lovely J9 gone    .... anyone know where she is whats shes getting up to now?


SF .....     


Hi to anyone else i have forgotten, forgive me its been a while since i last did this!! xx


----------



## guider

Hi All
as a couple of you have said not long to go now, feeling completely exhausted now, all i want to do is sleep, had another assessment at the hospital as they are still keeping an eye on the low fluid, could have gone to sleep there and then, not ideal when i'm meant to be pressing a button for each movement.
can't decide whether i feel ready or not, still all seems a bit surreal that i'm actually going to have a 2nd baby, think i'm petrified about suddendly having not just one to look after but 2


----------



## malbec

Vicky - great to hear from you! All the best for trying for baby #2 in the new year.

Trixxi - J9 said a while ago she needed some time out of FF as they were having time out from tx due to circumstances etc.

X


----------



## JW3

Just a quick hello   

Guider - hope everything is going well with you     

Malbec - Hi   

Trixxi   

Not sure I'll be on here much more.  We are TTC naturally but no result    .  Possibility I am getting promoted and if so will have to go full time, in a way its good because I don't really want to spend time chatting to people who are popping out their second baby, practically everyone I know already has their second or are pregnant now. (not counting talking to you guys on here of course    I mean all those who magically got pregnant as soon as they started trying each time)  So I have decided to just get on with the rest of my life rather than have a battle with tx.  Feeling very positive and got loads of confidence back so just going to enjoy that


----------



## kdb

Jenny you sound the happiest I've heard you in a long long time!! So pleased that you're feeling positive and confident. All the best for the promotion   Much love, and sincere thanks for all the support you've given me the past 3+ years xoxo


----------



## vickym1984

Jenny    You sound like you have thoght it all through, and I wish you the best hun xx

Guider-I hope you are well and hopefully spending some nice time with your new arrival (your induction date was wednesday just gone, am I right?) xx

Love to all xx


----------



## Tama

Hello ladies. Just popping on to say hello and see if there is any news from Guider? Hope everything is ok. Hope everyone had a good weekend. X


----------



## malbec

Hi Tama, how are your two? 10 months tomorrow isnt it?! Time is flying. I am planning Ada and Stephie's 1st bday party for 22nd, returning to work full time Thurs 20th, currently doing settling in sessions with childminder and then am away from the girls for 2 nights 28-30 Sept for one of my best friends' hen do in Herefordshire. so an eventful month, i feel fairly calm but think i am quite stressed and emotional deep down about all this going on. Am ready to get back to work, just wish i could be in both places at once!


----------



## guider

sorry guys first time i have got on laptop, that's the trouble be doing bits and pieces on phone!

Timothy Aran Farquhar was born on Wednesday 29th August at 19.05 weighing 8lb 12oz (not 18lb as i text a friend  )

all is going well (needed nipple shields due to someone chewing on things they should not chew on)
sammy is doing fine, he gives lots of cuddles and kisses and strokes his head when he is upset


----------



## malbec

Congrats Guider!!! Xxx


----------



## Tama

HUGE   Guider on the birth of Timothy     Hope everything is going well for you all  xxx

Malbec, I can't believe the girls are a year on on the 22nd!! Time sure runs away. I am not calm about Harrison and Ava turning one at all!!! Yes 10 months today   Really hope work goes well and the girls settle into the new routine. Are you planning anything nice for their birthday? xx

Hope all the other ladies are doing ok, big   to all xx


----------



## trixxi

Congratulations Guider  ......          .... glad to hear your all doing well   




Hi tama    how are you doing??  have you plans to go back to work?


hey malbec .. good luck with going back to work hope it all runs smoothly for you


Jenny .... delighted for you ... a plan is always nice when you finally know where your heading.  Hope you will still pop in though    ...


----------



## serenfach

Real quickie.. CONGRATS, *Guider!*   Xx

*Big hello* to everyone else *wave* Hope you're all doing ok. I'll come back soon to catch up Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats guider  xxx


----------



## JW3

Congratulations Guider - great news          hope everything is going well.

Malbec - good luck with going back to work - it does get easier


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Congrats Guider on your new arrival.    How are you settling in with the 2 now you are back home?

Jenny - nice to hear from you. How's things? New job good? 

Tama - how are you hun? Hope Ava and Harrison are well. Are you still on mat leave? is the 1st birthday party planned?!   For some reason you never got the PM is sent few weeks ago. Will try again this w end.

SF - hope things with you and DH are better, if not hope you are ok. We're here if you need us.

Vicky - hope you're planning for next one is going well.

KD - sorry your FET was unsuccessful. All you can do is pick yourself up and try again when ready. I know how hard that is   

Misty- are you lurking? If so hope you're ok. We'll still waiting for more detail on your not so new arrival. 

Hi Malbec, Trixxi, DK, J9 (if you're lurking) & anyone else.

Well I hit the 34 wk mark and cant quite believe its real still. Till baby is here safe and sound I wont believe our dream is here. Did my last Clexane jab last night. After 30 wks of jabs I was quite happy!! Just baby asprin till 37 weeks and then no more medication, yey. Cant complain its got me to this point. Still under consultant led care because of my mc history. Had scan at 32 wks and baby weighed 4lb 4 already. Another one at 36 weeks as consultant wants to check growth is still ok 2 weeks after stopping Clexane, if so leave me to term, if slowed down will be baby out time. Hopefully ok as I dont finish work till 37 half weeks   . Was very glad to stop travelling at 28 weeks with my job, queing in airports was getting a bit much. Since then only UK travel which is fine. Having 6 months off but every time I speak to my boss he begs me to come back after 2 months. We had bought nothing till a couple of wks ago as didnt want to jinx things but have now done 2 trips and bought everything. Oh and we're thinking about moving house to 50 miles away as fancy a change. If we do will move straight after xmas which would be mental, right??

Oh and DH is working away for 6 weeks when I'm due. cant do anything about it as big contract he won before I was pg & its his own company. He's 3 hours away so we're hoping baby comes before he goes or he makes it back in time. We havent really planned this very well. Planned?? Ha, who gets to plan in the world of IF   

Have a fab weekend all xx


----------



## Clare R

Oh my god, never thought I would see a ticker under my name that far along


----------



## kdb

Clare, so excited for you! You're going to be a mummy!!!!

Guider, great news, many congrats!


----------



## malbec

Clare - you're doing great! Wait til baby arrives, you still won't believe it - it is a very surreal yet amazing experience and I wish you all the best, you deserve this after all the heartache and your baby will be so loved - that love will get you through the tough nights!! 2 months? Your boss will be lucky if you go back after 6 months, I always thought I'd only have 6 months off but that went out of the window pretty early on!!! I was ready to go back when the girls were about 9.5 months (for my own sanity) but already had plans in place to have the full year off. It's going to take a while to pay off the overdrafts but I'm so glad I was able to have a whole year off as back full time now. All the cliches are true the time does fly by. Good luck hun! xxx


----------



## JW3

Clare - great news, how exciting not long to go now. Good luck I hope everything goes really well for you x

Jobs going really well at the moment & finally finished all my studying forever   Planning a big holiday now x


----------



## DK

Guider, Huge congratulations on the birth of your 2nd lil man,  fab weight and name,  Hope everything is well, xx

Clare R Congrats on getting so far  good luck with everything hope everything is well

Jenny, malbec, kdb, vicky, tama, serenF, j9,  trixxi, And all the other lovely ladies      Hope ur all well, xxx

As for me, as u can see by the ticker and pic,(Jack and cookie lol) Everything is still ok, 22weeks today  i have alot of health probs, have lost 3.5stone since becoming preg, having very reg checks with mw and hosp and having fortnightly scans but babys fine its just me  will all be worth it in the end, Due date 12th feb but 90% having section(penciled in) for 22nd jan 
Love and hugs to u all xxx missed u all xxxx


----------



## guider

DK - sorry to hear you are havig lots of healthissues, hope you are managing to keep calm and relaxed throughout


----------



## JW3

DK       sorry to hear you are not great, but so pleased to see how far on you are and the bump picture looks great      good luck with everything     


All good here, got my promotion at work so going full time and probably not a lot of time to post on here, but I will be thinking of you all.  Especially you J9, hope you are ok


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Gosh it's quiet on here. Just a quick one to saw our amazing little lady arrived at 10:54am on Sat 17th Nov weighing 8pm 9oz. She's a long baby!! She came at 40+1 so didn't keep us waiting long. We've gone for an Irish name as I have Dual nationality so her name is Aoife Catherine. We are over the moon and so in love. Can't believe she is ours! The lack of sleep is hard but worth every minute. She even makes our hearts melt at 3am. Can't believe our IF journey is over and she's here. 

Hope you are all good 
X


----------



## guider

clare - congratulations, they never stop making your heart melt,and you do get used to the lack of sleep


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Clare xxx


----------



## Tama

Clare. Can't believe I missed you had your baby! Huge congratulations so so happy for you. Xxx


----------



## DK

Wow Clare so sorry i missed ur birth announment,        Huge congrats on the birth of ur lil lady  Hope ur enjoying her and not finding motherhood to hard,     

Hi to everyone, Hope ur all keeping well,     Is everyone sorted for xmas? xx

Just to keep u all posted, Im now nearly 30weeks(today 2/12 im 29+5) they decided to keep baby in there til at least 35weeks now, not at 32weeks, so we r very pleased with that, My health has gone from bad to worse to extreme but im being seen weekly and monitored scans blood tests etc so being great eye kept on us, Taking meds injections etc they say but still extreme high risk,     it stays there til 35+ weeeks, Come on cookie We can do this     xxx


----------



## guider

DK - sounds like you are having a rough time, keeping everything  that 'cookie' stays nice and warm baking away in  for as long as possible


----------



## malbec

Congrats Clare! Some babies do start to sleep through within the first 3 months so fingers crossed for you!! Great weight too so hopefully she'll be taking lots of milk and sleeping longer before you know it. How do you pronounce her name?

Good luck DK - what is the health issue they're delivering early for? Glad they can hold out a few more weeks anyway 

Hello everyone else - off to bed now, just had to have a quick look as not been on for ages!

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Malbec-How are you and your girls getting on?

Guider-How are you doing with a toddler and a young bundle xx

DK-Glad they can keep them in cooking for a bit longer. Hannah was a 35 weeker and was fine other than not being able to feed straight away (nasal tube for a few days) xxx

Clare-How is Aoife , and just as importantly, how are you?



We had a consultation for egg sharing IVF on Monday, got to wait for bloods to come back now, then wait for a match. Looking forward to doing this again to try for another miracle baby to be Hannahs little brother or sister x


----------



## guider

vicky - i'm doing fine with the 2, soo much easier than i had been imagining it was going to be, maybe that's why it's been easier, i was fearing the worst, but then we are very lucky with sammy as he is already so independent and helpful. we're often convinced that he isn't really ours, today before coming to the kitchen to cook his own dinner he had to stop and tidy all his pens back into the box and put one of Tims nappies in the bin, as you can see doesn't take after us who had left the nappy on the changing mat!
good luck for monday, hope the appointment goes well.

DK - hope you are still doing ok


----------



## JW3

Clare - fabulous news congratulations


----------



## malbec

Guider - that's so sweet Sammy tidying up!

Vicky - we're good thanks, hectic but good! All the best trying for #2 

Hi everyone else 

Xxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

How is everyone. The thread as been quiet so guessing you're all busy :0)

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and New Year. Really hope 2013 brings you all happiness. 

I hope it's ok to share some news with you all. Just before Christmas I found out I was pregnant naturally! Very shocked and scared to start with but we've just had our 12 week scan and all seems to be going well. Praying things stay that way. So I'm 13+1 today and just praying for a healthy baby come July. Harrison and Ava are both walking now and are such funny little people. We seem to spend a lot of time in teething hell but the good days make it all better. 

Really hope everyone is well. Look forward to some updates :0)

Tx


----------



## vickym1984

I know I have said congrats before, but congrats Tama xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Vicky. Hope things are going well x


----------



## guider

Congratulations Tama, you're going to have your hands full with the twins as well, good luck
yes everything has been hectic here, 
Sammy is doing great as always, he had his leg in plaster for a week as they weren't sure if it was broken, even that didn't stop him! but when we went back for checkup, he poked and prodded and asked him to walk on it and said he was sure it was fine, i requested a second xray and was refused, would just like to point out that sammy was asked to walk on it, i didn't say he did walk on it, he point blank refused to, so really wasn't happy leaving the hospital when he hadn't walked, but he is running around as normal, so nothing to worry about there, another bump to the head today when he tripped over and ended up head first into a radiator 
Tim is causing more trouble, personally i think he feels he missed out by not being ICSI so needs to make up for it now. last year he spent a couple of nights in hospital with bronchiolitis, then just before christmas he refused to gain weight at all for a couple of weeks, so yesterday was finally our appointment with specialist who thinks he may have a dairy intolerance, so as I am still breastfeeding I am about to go dairy free myself.
Still doing Brownies and Guides and keeping myself busy with all sorts of voluntary things, just wish I could bring in money for some of them


----------



## malbec

Wow Congrats Tama! Amazing news!! I'm sure you will cope just fine. I know quite a few people now who have had 17m age gaps and when baby arrives the older one is that bit older that it's not been as difficult as first thought - everyone just gets on with it to an extent too i guess! one of my local friends from this site has 3 boys under 2 now - a singleton first from first round of IVF and then twins from FET! 17m age gap and she's doing brilliantly. We just sent our consent form off to confirm we want to keep our little embryo on ice still, finances are tight but it's possible we could consider trying FET when the girls are nearly at school. In the meantome we couldnt afford anymore childcare costs but we'd be much worse off if i didnt work so there's no way we could work it. Also i love the girls to bits but its already a military operation - still feel like i'm not on top of things!! X


----------



## trixxi

Hi Ladies!!


This thread really has gone quiet.... thats what young families must do to ya! ..... I do miss the chat though   



Oh Tama .....          Congratulations hunni ...... thats fabulous news.  It's amazing how many girls from our original thread are now on to having natural bfp's  second time round.  It must feels so easy!!  Delighted for you. xx


Guider .... it doesnt sound like you have slowed down at all even with two kiddies!!


Malbec... in my experience as soon as you get to grips with things it all changes anyway so no point worrying about it!!


Vicky..... how are you keeping now?


Hi to any lurkers


----------



## guider

trixxi - no i definately don't stop, although this morning i have sort of spent some time on myself, when i say sort of i have decided to get fit, so i got myself the 30day shred dvd and decided to do it for the first time this morning, the workouts are only 20mins long, now i know i'm unfit, i made it to 10mins, well i'll work on it!


----------



## JW3

Tama - congratulations         great news hope all is going well x


----------



## Tama

Ladies just dashing on to say thank you all for the congrats   We feel very blessed. I'm feeling well, but tired - me thinks this will only get worse   Can't tell you how excited I am and am really trying to stay calm and enjoy this pregnancy - last time with all the bleeding etc I was a mess and didn't really believe I was going to have two babies until the night before they took me in to induce me! This is a true blessing and I'm trying to make the most of it. We are going to have a suprise so not finding out the sex at our 20 week scan next week. 

Trixxi how are things lovely lady? xx

Jenny how are things with you? xx

Malbec how are the girls? Have you moved onto cups with them yet? I'm having no end of problems with cups! At this rate they'll be 21 and still using a bottle   xx

Guider hope you and the boys are well xx

Claire how are you hun? How is your lovely wee girl? xx

DK how are you sweetie? Any news yet? xx

Vicky I have everything crossed for you my lovely    xx

Misty/TK/SF how are you ladies? xx

BIG hello to everyone else lurking


----------



## guider

tama - great to hear things are going so well,
unfortunately really not a good time to ask if we are all well, nothing serious, but just feeling rotton, have what i thought was just a cold, but has caused dizziness and almost passing out in shower etc, really wish it would just go away, everyone else i know who've had similar have got over it quickly and the answer everytime is lots of sleep, not much chance of that


----------



## malbec

Tama - glad things going well with your pregnancy, bet it is flying compared to last time - you don't have time to think about it!

No still on bottles here, I offer their milk in cups every so often to see if they will suddenly switch but Stephie flatly refuses to drink it out of any type of cup (both fine with water in cups) and Ada drinks much less milk than normal. I don't want to force the issue and them stop drinking milk - I'd rather they got the milk, even though they eat well it is nice that they are drinking 'the right amount of milk' too.

They only have their bottles for 5 minutes, twice a day, drink the milk then I take it away so how bad can it be?  I have started giving them bedtime bottle before bathtime (and teeth brushing) instead of after, following suggestions on FF, so that has to be good for teeth too doesn't it? I figure have enough to worry about - working full time it is a struggle to get them ready and out of the door in the morning, then I get home just in time for bath/bedtime, we're trying to encourage them to use cutlery and not make too much mess at mealtimes(!) and so I could do without a battle about bottles! They'll grow out of it by age 3 I'm sure. Same with Stephie's dummies - she only has them at sleep times and she is quite a fretful child and they soothe her so I'm not going to take them away anytime soon!

How are your two? I bet you will find next one a doddle, it'll be the toddlers presenting all the new challenges - baby 3 will be a breeze I bet (well kind of!) you forget how much they sleep in the early days! Two of my best friends have just had babies and it has made me a little broody I must admit. I worked it out and maybe this time next year we could chance our one little frosty, we'll see...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

Hi all  How is everyone?? Hope you're all well Xx Congrats, Tama! Vicky.. any news?? [looking at your sig..]
No big news from me. I tried all ways to find work with suitable hours re Isaac, but to no avail, so I'm in Uni now doing my degree [I might have updated this actually] in Psychology. It's going really well.. hard work, but good and hopefully all worth it in the longrun. Almost at the end of my 1st yr now, so thank goodness lol. Isaac fine.. awesome, in fact. He is my whole world and beyond. H and I have been apart 18 months now. It's still really hard without him, miss him a lot, but he made his choice - still lives with his girlfriend around the corner from us. The dynamic has changed somewhat, but it's me who is getting stronger all the time and moving forward. I can't say the same for him, but there ya go. It's petrifying being on your own with a littleun sometimes, I must admit, but Isaac is a very loving, generous, intelligent, well mannered little boy so I must be doing something right  
Anyways, I have to run. Hope to come by again soon and catch up with you all.
Love to you all Xx


----------



## guider

Hi SF
great to hear from you
how long is your psychology course?
I imagine it must be hard being on your own, i know how difficult it is just on an odd night when DH has been away, but I know you are doing a great job and anytime you want a bit of moral support you know where to find us 

as for me, things are going ok, yes only ok, definately can't say great at this end, but an improvement on last night, we're all under the same roof rather than DH and Sammy being at home and me and Tim being in the hospital  bronchiolitis again and really gasping for breath, hopefully we are over the worst although he did manage to throw up all over DH this evening, but hey as far as i'm concerned that's fine as last time he got it he spent days throwing up all over me each time i fed him and had a boob in his mouth.
so fingerscrossed for a better weekend for us
and really hope you all have a great one


----------



## vickym1984

SF  -    Sorry to hear that your OH didn't come to his sense, but glad you have moved in a good direction yourself, had been following you in the relationship support area and you sound in a much better place now     

Guider-Sorry to hear things haven't been great with you, hope they improve soon x

Yes, news.  Our ICSI worked, we had 17 eggs, we egg shared so, we got 9, and the receipient got 8. 7 of our 9 fertilised, all 7 made it to Blast. We had one put back at 4 others were good enough to freeze.  We don't think we will use them though. If anything, God forbid was to happen to this pregnancy, if we did go again, we would most likely do a fresh egg share cycle.  So hubby is going to have genetic bloods done and we are going to see about donating our embryo's for another couple to use


----------



## guider

Vicky - can I assume then that we are very early days of a  ?


----------



## vickym1984

Guider-Yea, I am 6+5 today, first scan on Thursday xx


----------



## malbec

Congratulations Vicky! Good to hear from SF too - good for you getting stronger all the time, glad Isaac is keeping you busy


----------



## serenfach

CONGRATS, Vicky!               

Thanks, all  xxxx


----------



## JW3

Hi everyone, nice to see everyone posting    wish you all well    

Had two miscarriages now so quite sad    GP won't do a referral and I haven't got it in me for the battle anymore.


----------



## guider

jenny, so sorry to hear you have had a couple of miscarriages


----------



## vickym1984

Jenny


----------



## Tama

Jenny, so sorry to read about your two mc. Very sad indeed. Sorry too that your GP isn't being any help. Can you ask to see another doctor? Big hugs to you sweetie. Xxxxx

Hope everyone is doing well. X


----------



## malbec

Hey Tama, how are you doing? How are Harrison and Ava? My two are full on atthe moment, little monkeys - climbing higher and higher up the furniture! I quite like the idea of having anotger baby tho so must be a goid age gap, they were 21mo yesterday!

Jenny - so sorry to hear of your losses. What is it you want a referral for? To a fertility clinic or for more tests or something? Have you looked at costs for going private?

Hello to SF, Guider et al.

I have a new job, still full time but slightly less hours and slightly shorter commute so will get home at 6 instead of 6:40pm which will make quite a difference to family life. very similar to current job but a bit more monthly income (but no bonus so package slightly less - better to have more guaranteed income every month though) and i really need a new challenge. felt like time to move on before this big disruptive restructure sarts to roll out at our place. i had to give 3 months notice so have another month to go! X


----------



## guider

malbec - great news on the job, what will you be doing?

i have to work out what to do work wise soon, i have no job to go back to  or possibly   as i had started to feel stuck in a rut, but then a job is still a job.
it is finding something that will pay enough to cover childcare without being too many hours


----------



## Tama

Malbec, your girls sound like Harrison and Ava. Particularly Ava!! She climbs everything, she got onto the dining room table the other week! She has also climbed onto the hall chair and gone across to the window we've had to move the chair after I found her standing on the window cill! The new job sounds good, what will you be doing? That extra time with the family will be lovely. Do you think you'll look at having another? Xx

Guider, hope you can sort something out on the work front. Hope you and the boys are well xx

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## JW3

Hello   

My GP hasn't even done blood tests to check my hormone levels    I am thinking of going in and asking for a private referral for fertility treatment but just gets me very nervous and upset.  My private healthcare at work said they would cover miscarriage investigations but once again its down to the GP referral and I'm just not sure I would learn anything now   
I have asked for some advice on here so hopefully it will help.
Also as I am working in London a lot I thought I might go to a clinic there for tests maybe?
Sorry it is a me post.  I am finding things quite difficult.  It is the miscarriages that partly has made me go back to work full time so I don't see as many pregnant people.
Jenny


----------



## kdb

Jenny I'm so sorry  

Private referral for m/c investigations (eg, thrombophilias) on health insurance sounds like a good idea. If your GP is being a dork can you go to a different one? A nice GP can make all the difference. You deserve the chance to have another child without having to fight for it. 

Maybe a hysteroscopy would be worthwhile too? (I got mine done on insurance.) Lots of options here in London for pg loss investigations. 

Much love & hugs
xoxo


----------



## guider

JW3 - never apologise for a 'me' post, we all need them sometimes, and that's what we're here for

we're doing ok here, yes I can only say ok and not good, Tim has been up and down again, lets put it this way I have done 3 urine samples within the last 7days. and you know things are quite right when the doctor phones you at 8pm at night, all their fault, he has been on vitamin d (high dose) i asked the other day how long he should be on it and shouldn;t he be tested again, 
seems he's levels are now too high, 
nothing major, 
symptoms ranges, from sickness and constipation to seizures - can be fatal 
ok, so maybe could be major, might explain the 8pm phone call

so off to hospital for more bloods (twice in a week) tomorrow, that will be fun with Sam in tow

don't know whether to stay calm and think he seems ok (quite fussy, stomach problems etc) or should I be panicking

lets see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Tama

Jenny, I'm so sorry you are feeling so low. Big hugs sweetie. Like KDB said can you see another GP? Someone understanding can make a big difference. I really hope you manage to get the tests done so you can at least now what is/has been going on. Again as KDB said London has lots of really good clinics so I hope via the private insurance you can get seen. Never worry about 'me' posts we all at some point need to have them. That is why we all stay in touch and chat - to try to help each other. Keep us posted and keep your chin up sweetie xxxxx

Guider, sorry to hear about Tim. Hope the tests put your mind at rest xx

KDB, how are things with you hun? Hope you and D are both well xx

Malbec, hope you're ok lovely. Xx

All the other ladies hope you're all doing well - hope to see you on here soon :0) xx


----------



## vickym1984

Jenny


----------



## JW3

Thanks everyone   GP has agreed to do some tests this week


----------



## Tama

Jenny, really pleased your GP is going to do some testing for you. Great news. Xx

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - gosh its not long for you now.  I hope you are feeling well, good luck


----------



## guider

Jenny - great to hear you are going to get some tests done

I've decided that Tim is feeling left out, Sammy had so much attention when we were just trying to get pregnant that Tim wants to make up for it now, all he seems to be doing is going to one doc/hospital/bloodtest


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies, started new job on Weds and all going fine so far. i work in journals marketing in scientific publishing managing a team of marketers. it's kind of a sideways move but more money and shorter commute which is nice to get home at 6pm and have some time with the girls before bath and bedtime! Fortunately our childcare costs are relatively good and are affordable to us, i can appreciate how hard it must be to weigh up ptlros and cons of working if the wage barely covers childcare - especially with the cost of some nurseries!

Tama - can't wait for news, how are you feeling?

We have one frostie in storage and think we'll probably go for it in a couple of years time but if that doesn't work we wouldnt have a fresh cycle. we feel v lucky and blessed to have 2 and our only reason for considering a third would be out of a sense of responsibility in offering a chance to that embie we've created. which seems mad as if we had 3 or 4 frosties it wouldnt even occur but there is some emotion attached to the idea of having 'one lonely little embie'. Jenny - hope u get some test results soon. xxx


----------



## guider

malbec, it really is strange the thoughts and things we get for what other people would say is nothing (our embies) shows just how mush we have to go through just to get to that stage.
great to hear work is going well, we are definately in the catorgory of having money issues childcare/work, currently reducing sams hours as it is getting too expensive


----------



## JW3

Thanks everyone   
My tests all came back fine, although they didn't do testosterone.  DH is booked in for his test at the beginning of Sept    so got to wait for that now before can do anything else really, although I have booked a free pre-consultation at a clinic in London because I am working in London lots.
My brother and his wife are now expecting and there are potential problems with the baby


----------



## kdb

Hi JW - glad you are getting somewhere      Hang in there petal   

If you want to check testosterone one day when you're in London go to The Path Lab at 25 Welbeck St.  No referral or appt needed.  They charge £40 for testosterone or £60 for testosterone/SHBG ratio.  They email you results same day.  I have used them loads.  They're great.

xoxo


----------



## JW3

Thanks for the info KD I will try there    I have no idea what the SHBG ratio is?


----------



## kdb

I *think* the ratio is probably a better indicator than just testosterone on its own?

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/shbg/tab/test

Might be worth checking on the m/c board?

Sorry that's only half an answer


----------



## JW3

Oh no girls you won't believe it I am having a third miscarriage   it seems to be a missed miscarriage so no bleeding yet but no baby or heartbeat on the scan. Will be taking time off work but not really sure what to do with myself


----------



## vickym1984

JW      Will they refer you to a re-current miscarriage clinic now?  Sorry if you aren't thinking that far ahead yet, just want them to help you


----------



## JW3

I think I have to wait a week for another scan so they can confirm its definitley not viable, DH still thinks there's a chance, but there is absolutely no baby there, so I know its over and its just their procedure to be absolutely safe that they don't take action on a viable pregnancy    hopefully after then I can get referral to the consultant


----------



## vickym1984

So sorry again hun. I really hope you get referred somewhere quickly, life is so bloody unfair x


----------



## guider

JW3 - I am so sorry to hear your sad news, I know there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel any better, and to be made to wait a week must make everything 10times worse, particularly if DH still thinks there is a chance


----------



## kdb

Oh no J      I am so sorry you have to go through this yet again    Really hope they give you the proper support and help you need


----------



## Tama

J, I'm so very sorry to hear your news. It's just not fair😥 Sending you a huge hug xx


----------



## Tama

I'm sorry not to have been on before now and in light of J's news I'll keep it brief but wanted to let you know Morgan Daniel Aston was born on 29th July, weighing 8lbs2oz. Life with three under two is very busy but I'm trying to enjoy every moment. Xx

KDB, very happy to see your sig - congrats xx

Really hope everyone is well. No time at the moment but will be back soon to catch up x


----------



## JW3

Tama - congratulations that is brilliant news         

I also have some amazing shock news that when I went to EPU yesterday and they were able to see the heartbeat, and tiny baby only 2mm.  They think its slow growing one or something    They were so confident they don't want to see me again until 12 weeks.  Will I be able to wait that long


----------



## kdb

J that is amazing news!!!!!!!!!!

How many weeks are you?


----------



## vickym1984

JW-That is amazing news hun, hopefully just late to implant xx


----------



## Tama

J, that's amazing news. I'm thrilled for you. Here's to a healthy pregnancy. How many weeks are you? Xx


----------



## JW3

I think I am 8 weeks now but the hospital thought it might only be around 7, still going ok so far.  Got to wait until 12 weeks for the next scan now.  Not going to pay for another one as trying to move house


----------



## Tama

Great news J. Can't wait for your 12 week update. Do you have a date? X


----------



## Tama

J, how are you hun? Was thinking of you and hoping everything's going ok. Xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - how are you getting on?  hows things going with the new baby?

I have been having a tiny bit of bleeding so its not been great but fingers crossed everything is ok because its not been that bad.  Having another scan tomorrow so will let you know how that goes.

Thinking of you all x


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck for tomorrow J xx


----------



## JW3

I have in fact lost the baby


----------



## vickym1984




----------



## Martha Moo

Jw2


----------



## guider




----------



## Tama

JW I've only just managed to get back onto FF. I'm so very sorry. My heart goes out to you sweetie. Hugest of hugs xxxxx


----------



## JW3

Feeling pretty rubbish about things but have found some specialist counselling so hoping that will help


----------



## guider

JW3      hope things start to improve for you soon


----------



## JW3

Thanks everyone    been to the counselling twice now and am sure it is helping   
Hope you are all ok x


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody! I haven't been able to post because we now use an IPad and it wouldn't work on here. It has been so frustrating because I have missed you all so much and there has been so much I wanted to say. So much has happened on here. If anybody uses ** and would like to stay in touch please send me a message.
Love to you all xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Misty, good to hear from you    hope you and your family are all well


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 


Misty would love to keep in touch. I'll send you a pm about ******** account. If anybody else wants to keep in touch, would love to, just pm me.


Jenny, how are things? You had such a bad run last year, hope things are better for you now. 


All ok here, LO is 15 months now, don't know where time has gone. We have started TTC naturally, let's see how it goes!! 


Clare x


----------



## MistyW

Hi folks! It's so good to be back in touch with a few of you! 


Clare - That's great news that you are back on the ttc wagon. Sending you lots of            


Hoping that more of you will get in touch xxx


----------



## JW3

Clare    good luck with your TTC             

I'm ok here now.  Just finished my second lot of counselling and had a bit of a melt down recently because started a new job one week after the last miscarriage which wasn't going so well and then also moved house and still haven't sold old house so been paying bills for 2 houses for over 2 months so the amount of stress has been unreal    However its all good now, old house should be sold on Thursday fingers crossed.  We are all moved in the new house which is in a lovely area and Ben has a lovely new painted room, just a few more boxes to empty    hopefully Ben will get a space at our nearest primary school which is in a village that we are living on the edge of (right next to a huge motorway network - but it sounds lovely to those that don't know that    ) Job is going much better now as well and I actually have an interview for a fabulous job in 2 weeks which probably wont get because haven't got the experience but I must have sounded good to get the interview so well pleased with that    Stopped TTC completely because cant have another miscarriage so instead booked a lovely holiday in Italy (which probably cant afford but life is way too short    )  Maybe we'll feel more up to TTC again a bit later on but for now I am just having some time out.


----------



## MistyW

JW - My goodness that sounds stressful    The holiday, however, sounds fantastic. Wine, pizza, sun, sexy Italian Men, oh mama Mia!!!    xxx


----------



## trixxi

Hello lovely ladies 

I have really missed this place and all of you. I think I found it too difficult being on here when you were all getting pregnant with your 2nd babies in the time I have been here and I still havnt managed to conceive  . 

It would be nice to get an update from everyone.

Mines is short and sweet, moving on with life have given up ttc with no.2 as our ds is 17 now!! hes going to uni this year so feeling too old to be having another now (as much as I would love another) My business is doing well and i am studying again too. Hubby not well because of his health, hoping to see a specialist soon for possible treatment.

Hope everyones well. xx


----------



## JW3

Trixxi, lovely to hear from you      sorry to hear about your hubby      great that your business is going well


----------



## MistyW

Hi Trixxi. It's so lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear that your DH isn't too well, and that at times you didn't feel comfortable on here. I do understand 

I still feel so incredibly lucky to have 'met' everybody here, you have all been a fantastic source of support and advice.

Updates are a good idea. Here's mine:

Still a stay at home Mum, eldest son is now 4(starts school this year!) and youngest is 2. I've got no plans to start work again until both boys are at school. I'm 43 now, so there won't be any more babies xx


----------



## guider

trixxi - it is great to hear from you, sorry to hear hubby isn't well, what is ds going to be studying, where is he going etc?
great to hear your business is going well, what is it you are doing? and exciting that you are studying again, what are you doing?

my boys are 3 and 18months now, Sam has had a moody weekend, but i wouldn't change it for anything, life with Tim can be hard work trying to work out his allergies, the latest we have had to stop is banana (on top of dairy, egg and soya) and this evening, he decided to try and drown himself as he things at 18months he is invincible and kept standing in the bath, finally ending up under the water and cutting something in his mouth, we think the gum above his top teeth, but he was too busy shouting 'BATH' as i wouldn't let him back in, to be able to work it out.

I have just launched my business as a holistic health therapist, so still a stay at home mum desperate to earn a bit of cash


----------



## MistyW

Guider - Sounds like a typical boy, they all think they are invincible    Great he can make himself understood at such an early age x


Is anybody still in touch with Seren? xxx


----------



## serenfach

Thank you, Misty, for the PM... I haven't been here for such a long time. I hadn't forgotten about any of you, you're all still a part of my journey and always will be.. I still appreciate all the support and kindness everyone showed me here. It's just that 'life' has a way of taking you on a different track and Lordy it's done just that for me. 

So, how is everyone? I've not had chance to read back. I will do asap. There have no doubt been some new arrivals... and some losses. My congrats and condolences go out to those of you x

I'm smack in the middle of a huge assignment, so I have to go again for now. I'll be back asap to catch up xxxxxxxxxx

Laura Xx


----------



## JW3

SF - lovely to hear from you     hope you get the assignment finished soon


----------



## MistyW

I would love to meet up with you all one day. Anybody fancy meeting up somewhere in Summer for a day out? xxx


----------



## JW3

Meeting up sounds good for me


----------



## serenfach

Absolutely, Misty! Sounds great  x

Let me know where and when xx

Thanks, Jenny x It's coming along slowly but surely. 'm on a brain drain atm.. stopped for a cuppa and on my second. Oops? lol

Back soon xxxx


----------



## MistyW

Fantastic!


Let's all post our locations and then find somewhere exciting in the middle...


North Lincolnshire


xxx


----------



## serenfach

I'm in South Wales. The most 'central' and easiest to get to maybe London?? Xx


----------



## JW3

If we decided London I'm sure that Misty and I could meet up on the same train.  I'm assuming we'd be taking the little ones as I'd love to show Ben the Big Ben    , been meaning to do that but not got around to it yet.  
Alternatively I guess we could meet somewhere Midlands like Cadbury World or something?

I've moved between Wakefield and Leeds, so not that far away from you at all Misty if you fancy a weekend meet up anytime?  I live near Yorkshire Sculpture Park and that's a nice day out or could always meet somewhere like Cannons Farm or Magna or somewhere?


----------



## MistyW

Hiya, yes I was hoping we would all be able to bring the kids with us. I'm not too keen on London to be honest. I used to live there and love it to bits, but it might be easier to meet somewhere a bit less crowded?
Maybe a farm or a picnic somewhere? Or even a big Welsh Castle?
Yes Jen, I would love to meet up. When the weather gets warm we're going to get our motor home going so we could find a nice campsite somewhere and do some touristy things   
xxx


----------



## serenfach

Let me know then, ladies. I can't do anything until my course finishes at the end of April, though.  And just been diagnosed with Severe Anemia, too. Not felt well for
months but at least I know why now. It's dragging me down in a big way and I'm struggling with everything. Doc says 5 months! of pills to get me back up to speed
but I'm hoping it will be well before then! Anyhoo... let me know when you decide and hopefully I can make it x

Keep safe all.. oh and Misty, I'll reply to your PM asap Xx


----------



## guider

meet up sounds great
i'm in leicestershire myself
someone mentioned midlands, you'd all be welcome here if you wanted a base in the midlands sort of area

however me meeting anyone is all based on me being fit enough, decided last week i fancied a short break from the boys so spent a week in hospital 
suddendly turned yellow and had pancreatitis, all caused by gallstones i didn't know i had, gall bladder out in 2 weeks now.
i don't think i realised at the time just how serious things were, they said to me one day that i could well end up in intensive care over next couple of days and it just never sunk in, luckily it didn't go that way, but got very close for a while


----------



## MistyW

Wishing speedy recoveries to Seren and a Guider   


Isn't there a big space museum in Leicester? I quite fancy going there someday   


Now who is good at geography?    xxx


----------



## JW3

\Guider, Seren      hope you are both feeling better soon

I am pants at geography but I have  car and can travel    space museum sounds cool \i'd not heard of that one   

I am flexible would love to meet you all xx


----------



## guider

national space centre

http://www.spacecentre.co.uk/

/links


----------



## trixxi

Hello lovelies   


I'm in Glasgow and dont think my ds would want to come with his mum, hes 17 now   


Love to all. Xxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi, 


It's a long time since anyone posted on here so not sure if anyone will read this.just in case anyone does, I had my 2nd little lady on 3rd Jan. we are over the moon. There was such a long time that we never thought we would get one so to have 2 is truly amazing and unbelievable and they are worth every step of the journey. 


Hope you are all well xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi Clare
Yes, it was a lovely surprise seeing the pics n **. I am over the moon for you, she is beautiful   xxx


----------



## MistyW

I do stop by every so often. I will never forget the love and support I got from you all.
I'll always be here if any of you need me xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello

I hope you are all well.  I have been lurking in the last few years.  Congratulations to all the births.  

I thought it was time I updated you on what has been happening with us.

DH got a full time job again last September which is great.  I am also still in a good job.
We have had a few gaps in between treatment as I have suffered with anxiety and depression and I was finding tx very hard.
About 18 months ago we defrosted 4 embies.  2 perished and 2 were put back.  That was a bfn.
Last July we achieved a shock natural bfp.  That ended up being a chemical pregnancy.
Earlier this year I had an endo scratch/biopsy and nk test - all came back normal.
We have just used our last blasto embies and this was a bfp, however, at 5.5 weeks, it ended up being a chemical yet again.
I have 28 day cycles where I ovulate and my womb is apparently fine so this must be something like a chromosome issue which we do not want to explore.

So after 9-10 years of trying we have had 3 chemical pregnancies and still no real explanation.

We are both 40 in a few months and we have come to the end of our journey. We have no frosties left and I cannot go through anymore tests or ivf.  I am positive that all will come good for us in the next few years.  We are hoping to move house and possibly work for ourselves, doing what we do not know.

I just wanted to say thank you for being there for me.  I really do miss you all.

J9
x


----------



## MistyW

Hi Janine, it's lovely to see you on here again. 


I am so sorry for what you have been through. 


40 isn't the end, it sounds like it will be a beginning with lots of exciting things to look forward to xxx


----------



## guider

Hi All
it is great to see we have had some more births, and so sad to see more suffering.

now for an update for me, which is likely to shock, and I really hope no one will judge me.

this time last week I was sat surrounded by a houseful of police and social workers, I nearly lost my 2boys, 
my husband was arrested and I have basically been told that if I ever take him back I will lose the boys,
the short version it was something internet related, all computers were taken (got mine back as needed it to start registering for benefits) they are still 'looking' at computers to see how serious, but it really doesn't sound good.

i had no idea at all, and after everything we went through just can't believe it, what makes it worse is this was all going on while I was regularly posting on here, at the same time he was 'chatting' online to others about completely different things.

as you can imagine my life feels like it has fallen apart, i don't know whether i am coming or going, but i have 2 amazing little boys so i have to keep going whether i like it or not


----------



## MistyW

No one will judge you, we all love and support you   


xxx


----------



## guider

thank you, it is a really weird world, but somehow so many of us seem to find our way back to FF in times of trouble


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Guider


As Misty says, we do not judge you at all.  So terribly sorry this has happened.  It must have been a real shock to you.  X


Misty, hiya.  I hope all is well with you.  We have been making plans but i have major wobble days, today being one of them.  It is hard to accept i won't experience motherhood. 


X


----------



## MistyW

Hi folks


J - only just logged on, I hope you are having a better day today    


G - how are things with you?


xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi


Miles better thanks.  Feeling good.   


Guider


----------



## guider

thanks for asking Misty, not too bad, just take one day at a time, not waking up crying now everyday so that is a improvement, weekend before this one an entire bottle of wine disappeared somewhere, no idea where it went, but think it was a turning point that i have to get on with it, his mum had been to look after youngest while eldest 'graduated' from nursery and she did the 
'you are still part of our family' 
and
'we are praying for you'

if she said the prayer thing one more time think i would have hit her.

but more importantly it suddendly dawned, 

NO 
I'm not still part of your family, I have contacted you (grandparents) and said I won't stop you seeing boys, so actually I am still letting you be part of MY family.
as when it comes down to it, that is what it is now 'MY FAMILY' he has made his decisions, i just have to get on with looking after MY boys


----------



## MistyW

Guider - Well done you, that is the response I was hoping for (well, maybe not the bit about losing a bottle of wine   )


You have proven over and over again just how strong you are, and I have no doubt that you are up to the challenge of raising two exceptional boys.


J9 - I am so glad you are feeling happier, and it's nearly the weekend!!


You know, we really must try to have a get together at some point. I miss our lovely chats xxx


----------



## guider

Misty - I did manage to lose another bottle of wine, but my parents had bought me one that only had a glass and a half in, what is the point of one of those, i only really wanted 1glass, but it wasn't worth leaving the little bit in the bottom of the bottle.

wish me luck, am meeting up with him on Tuesday, might be several bottles gone that night


----------



## MistyW

Best of luck, I hope you get some answers, I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## guider

thanks Misty, just don't know where to start, my mum thinks it should all be about money etc, but think it is going to be more along the lines of what the hell have you done to my life


----------



## MistyW

Guider - I'm with you 100%, you say and do whatever you need to. The situation has to be confronted. At some point in the future you will be ready to move on, and getting it all out now will be a huge first step. Get that bottle of wine ready, but do leave it home so you're not tempted to wallop him with it!


    xxx


----------



## guider

ever get the feeling the world is against you, 
opened the fridge to find exploded bottle of coke!

oh and for anyone who has been following my boring life, seems that the police knew from word go that he had been chatting to 9yr old, so now being advised to consider whether i think he should be allowed any access to boys, not just supervised


----------



## MistyW

Just do what you think is right, it's a huge decision but one that only you can make    xxx


----------



## guider

was getting a bit bored, nothing much to deal with in my life, so decided that writing the car of was a good plan 
all ok, just something else to add to my chaos

have started the ball rolling for divorce, there was no going back from the moment that I was finally informed that he was actually arrested for attempting to incite minors into sexual activity.
didn't think i could take him back after the pics and chat, but this is a whole new level


----------



## guider

I know no one checks on here very often, but just hoping by telling you guys I might be able to get some sleep tonight, 
scroll back if you don't know that my husband was arrested for attempted incitemnent of a minor into sexual activity,

but today i have given the signed divorce papers to solicitors, that's it it is all over
suddendly hit me and can't stop crying


----------



## MistyW

Well done   
xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hugs Guider xxxx


----------



## trixxi

Hi all!
I have recently recommended a friend to this site and its made me think of you all!
We had such a lovely supportive group,
Hope everyone is well


----------



## MistyW

That's so true Trixxi, I will never forget the love and support I received from you girls. 
I hope everybody is doing well    xxx


----------

